# Today's Ride



## Harvey

A repost of the first post in the original "Today's Ride." It's a thread we'll need and was going to start with a new thread tonight, but it might be too damn hot out....

.........

Actually it was yesterday. Twas a fine spring day in the neighborhood....





So I headed off down the street, on one of my regular rides...





The northwest part of NJ is loaded with great bike riding. We live at the southern end of a large area with great riding - back roads with little to no traffic. Stony Brook Road is a favorite. It's very close by and lead to rides of varying lengths...





It wanders past a few farms...



>

And some funky old farm houses....





While I usually stay on the roads, I ride a mountain bike, which has benefits. Stony Brook Road eventually turns to dirt, and that tends to keep it deserted...





...and peaceful.













Love this time of year.


----------



## Brownski

Cape cod rail trail. No big deal except that I really needed the exercise- did about nine miles


----------



## ADKmike

Rode full loop at Sterling Forest this past weekend for the first time...wow what a awesome place so well built and fun. Will definitely be back again soon, maybe ride in reverse next time. I rode it clockwise.

Note: I uploaded this photo from iPhone and it showed up rotated..similar issue I had on old forum is there a way to do it on new forum?


----------



## jasonwx

Hey Mike,
It's a cool ride, what did you think about the rock bridge?
Clockwise is the correct direction..IMO the other way sucks..


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Campgottagopee

Great scene last evening for the first Woodchuck Open DS. Had 50+ racers for the first night! Way to go CNY Freeride Team


----------



## ADKmike

jasonwx said:


> Hey Mike,
> It's a cool ride, what did you think about the rock bridge?
> Clockwise is the correct direction..IMO the other way sucks..



Which rock bridge!? There were so many cool features I can’t keep track! If it’s the one I may be thinking of, it came up quick and I guess I wasn’t paying attention, my buddy riding behind me also tailgating me, somehow we both made it over the thing...because it was a row of pretty big boulders (if it’s what I think you’re talking about) I didn’t quite have the speed to skip through the gaps so I had to smash the pedals and somehow it worked out!


----------



## jasonwx

the one that comes up quick..I mention it cause it's all handmade... speed is your friend!!!


----------



## gorgonzola

Last year's Stirling Meetup Ride was a good time, I'd make make the trip if that were to happen again!


----------



## jasonwx

gorgonzola said:


> Last year's Stirling Meetup Ride was a good time, I'd make make the trip if that were to happen again!



I have a better ride then Sterling, 10 mins from Sterling..


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


>


 that looks like a hoot


----------



## gorgonzola

Late Saturday night a buddy texted me to see if I wanted to ride early Sunday morning and if I would be interested in giving him a tour of the Switchback Trail. It had been a few years since I had done that ride so I agreed to meet a the Weissport trailhead of the D&L trail for an adventure ride tracing the anthracite from the canal back up the gravity railroad bed to it’s origin in the mines.

It’s a gentle grade along the canal path into Jim Thorpe to pick up the Switchback trail. The tread starts out as a rail trail through old growth forest, rhodos and fern to keep cool then changes to mellow singletrack as you ascend Mt. Pisgah.

There's a cool hike a bike / portage, about a shoes width at its narrowest point.









Great views from the top, North to Glen Onoko, Lehigh Gorge and the Pocono plateau (the bridge in the lower left is where this photo was taken from a few months ago)





And south to Jim Thorpe and the river Valley that we rode through to get there.


----------



## MarzNC

Did the Farm Trail at Biltmore in Asheville, NC a couple weekends ago. Brought my daughter's bike since it has wider tires. Works a lot better than my hybrid on gravel and dirt, even a well maintained road/trail that's pretty flat.


----------



## Warp daddy

Brownski said:


> Cape cod rail trail. No big deal except that I really needed the exercise- did about nine miles
> View attachment 21
> View attachment 22
> View attachment 23
> View attachment 24



Love the CC rail trail , we lived out there all summer year i retired 1995 and did the entire trail system multiple times Every summer since 95 we are there some times for 1-2 weeks always a great time in the trails love swimming in the Ponds on the trail and of course the dunes out in the headlands near Ptown


----------



## Harvey

Looks like a great ride Gorgo. NICE shots.

No pics tonight and I'd use that nabble undercover guy emoji if we had it. A big section of my ride is closed off right now for trail renovation. The closed section would make my loop impossible, if I, you know, didn't duck the ropes. There was maybe one hole where you could fall in and plummet to your death.

Another hot one, but nothing helps me let the work day go like banging out my ride. Love it.


----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy

Nice little diversion on Coakley's island !


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> No pics tonight and I'd use that nabble undercover guy emoji if we had it. A big section of my ride is closed off right now for trail renovation. The closed section would make my loop impossible, if I, you know, didn't duck the ropes. There was maybe one hole where you could fall in and plummet to your death.



Making life harder for ol Harv every day, first it was some wimpy plastic barrel cone thingies.

Now with cement barriers, to get my fat a$$ over...


----------



## Harvey

Dry weather is usually good, but man the trails are boney...





The barriers are getting a little more, in the way.

This one is actually a cake walk. Barely have to downshift.




This cat was definitely in the way...




Then there was this...




Hosers. Can't stop me.


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

There are a plethora of "beyond category" climbs in my area. This one is my favorite. It ascends about 2900ft over 9 miles. From the river, there are a few steep sections, but it doesn't get too difficult until the last 3 miles. From there it's pretty relentless. The descent on big rubbers is a blast... I get pretty nervous at 50mph on my skinny tires. Cooled down with a ride out to Lincoln Rock SP.

Here's what it looked like:




On the way up... the hard part can be seen in the distance.




At the top... The shrinking Colchuck glacier visible in the distance. The brake lever points to the location I reported from yesterday.




Lincoln Rock




With an Open Mind, everyday can feel like a Powder day.

Stay healthy!! ?‍♂️⛷


----------



## raisingarizona

I’m working up in Utah through November on three different mountain biking trails and this past week I got to do some riding up there. We did one day at the Brian Head bike park which we finished with a lap down Bunker Creek, a long shuttle trail that you can connect to from the top of the chairlift. The second day we shuttled Blowhard which was insane! It’s my new favorite trail in the four corners area. If you like descending the Cedar City/Brian Head area is hard to beat. Personally I think it’s way better than Moab.


----------



## Harvey

^^Woah up above! Nice shots.

So after that this is pretty lame I admit.

Last night it was a bunch of trees down.

Also there was a rangerette telling me that there were barricades ahead and a dangerous hole. I wasn't sure what to say, so I said "thank you" and pedaled on.


----------



## Harvey

raisingarizona said:


> View attachment 3708



RA, can you tell me more about this?


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> RA, can you tell me more about this?



it’s a secret spot off Hwy. 89 just a couple miles north of Cameron. There’s a small trickling spring and this was apparently a major trade route connecting Pueblo/Anasazi villages around a thousand years ago.

This is just one boulder of many. This spot is Just covered in petroglyphs.


----------



## Harvey

raisingarizona said:


> a thousand years ago.



Wow.

I want to meet someone who speaks petroglyph.


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> Wow.
> 
> I want to meet someone who speaks petroglyph.



unfortunately no one really does. Natives have a good idea of what most things symbolize and it doesn’t appear to be too complicated but for the most part, it’s all speculation.


----------



## gorgonzola

I spot boobies lol, universal language


----------



## Warp daddy

They have deep inner meaning UU jes sayin' ? kingdoms have been lost over em


----------



## raisingarizona

gorgonzola said:


> I spot boobies lol, universal language



There can be a lot of that for sure.


----------



## Harvey

Warp daddy said:


> They have deep inner meaning UU jes sayin' ? kingdoms have been lost over em



Sigworthy.


----------



## Warp daddy

Ya know its simply AMAZIN' that normally intelligent dudes who are both well versed and reasonably erudite are turned into drooling fools over a well proportioned or Huge for that matter set of overly active sweat glands .........????UU. Damn we ARE doomed i tell ya ?


----------



## Harvey

This showed up today. Seems like overkill for a trail that washes out, but hey.


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

Made it over to Leavenworth yesterday. The ride is called the Freund Loop. You can connect to the Leavenworth Ski Hill trail system from here. The two areas put together make for a fun day of riding. The ascent is pretty straight forward... it took us about an hour. There are 3 main descents from the top ranging from insane to fairly subdued.

Here's what it looked like.





Trails are in really good shape for this time of year. It's a bit sandy/dusty in the exposed areas, but the shady spots are firm and fast





This descent on this bike can be a bit White Knuckle


----------



## Harvey

View attachment 4676

What direction did you ride that loop?

Also what is the front fork config? Some kind of suspension?


----------



## jasonwx

looks like a fork made by Trust


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

Harvey said:


> What direction did you ride that loop?


It works best counter-clockwise. Clockwise presents some challenges that don't equate to fun.


Harvey said:


> Also what is the front fork config? Some kind of suspension?


Yup. 1 inch travel. Maintenance and adjustment free. It was the first gravel-oriented suspension. The company is called Lauf. It smooths out the descents (especially on road). The handling on single-track is predictable, but there isn't much benefit in terms of shock absorption.


----------



## jasonwx

Cool fork though 25mm isn't much travel..


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> Cool fork though 25mm isn't much travel..



Yeah hence the "gravel oriented suspension" comment. It's purpose built.


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> Cool fork though 25mm isn't much travel..



It takes the edge off for us old guys that have Carpal Tunnel Syndrome and other various ailments.


----------



## Harvey

chrsdipietro94@ said:


> This descent on this bike can be a bit White Knuckle
> View attachment 4681



I'm guessing a straight up MTB would be easier. If so curious why you'd choose the gravel grinder. Just such an advantage over most of the ride or...?


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> It takes the edge off for us old guys that have Carpal Tunnel Syndrome and other various ailments.


I think it's great..I have ridden gravel and fire road on a gravel gridder..I found it quite harsh. A fork like this would definitely take the edge off..


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> I'm guessing a straight up MTB would be easier. If so curious why you'd choose the gravel grinder. Just such an advantage over most of the ride or...?


I have the same question. If I am riding seasonal roads I feel more comfortable on my 29er. For actual roads I use my BMC. I've ridden my 29er on the same route that I ride my road bike. I like them both. I was seriously looking at getting rid of the road bike and going with a gravel bike but just didn't see the added advantage for the cost. I put bigger tires on my road bike, made a big difference comfort wise. My road bike weights 15. and my 29er weights 30lbs. On true gravel roads and fire roads I will take my MTB over a gravel bike every time. May be different story out west. If I did not have a road bike I would probably purchase a gravel bike. But when you have a road and a MTB I don't see the need for a gravel.


----------



## gorgonzola

The difference for me has been over longer rides, I feel pretty beat up after 25-30 mi on the 29'r mtb. The geometry and gearing of the gravel bike make longer (30-50 mi) rides SO much more enjoyable. The main surface I ride though is improved rail/canal trail and rural gravel roads with shorter connecting sections of both road and single/double track. Although i don't run a suspension fork or seat post the fatter tires, composite fork and seat / chain stay design of the gravel bike give it some added compliance. I don't have a road bike and use the gravel for the little road riding i do.


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

Harvey said:


> I'm guessing a straight up MTB would be easier. If so curious why you'd choose the gravel grinder. Just such an advantage over most of the ride or...?


MTB is on the repair stand... derailleur hanger snapped a few days ago. Gravel rig is the only mountable horse in my stable at the moment.


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

Tjf1967 said:


> I was seriously looking at getting rid of the road bike and going with a gravel bike but just didn't see the added advantage for the cost. I put bigger tires on my road bike, made a big difference comfort wise. My road bike weights 15. and my 29er weights 30lbs. On true gravel roads and fire roads I will take my MTB over a gravel bike every time. May be different story out west. If I did not have a road bike I would probably purchase a gravel bike. But when you have a road and a MTB I don't see the need for a gravel.


My road bike now hasn't been taken off the trainer since I got my gravel bike. I have moved away from MTB over the past few years. I broke my nose a couple of seasons ago. Riding downhill on my MTB has not been the same since. Ultimately, I would like to have only 1 bike. A well-built gravel bike can go pretty much anywhere. It's more optimized for bikepacking as opposed to thrill riding.


----------



## gorgonzola

chrsdipietro94@ said:


> Ultimately, I would like to have only 1 bike.


Heresy I say!!!


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

gorgonzola said:


> The difference for me has been over longer rides, I feel pretty beat up after 25-30 mi on the 29'r mtb. The geometry and gearing of the gravel bike make longer (30-50 mi) rides SO much more enjoyable. The main surface I ride though is improved rail/canal trail and rural gravel roads with shorter connecting sections of both road and single/double track. Although i don't run a suspension fork or seat post the fatter tires, composite fork and seat / chain stay design of the gravel bike give it some added compliance. I don't have a road bike and use the gravel for the little road riding i do.


Gearing and geometry are huge. My setup is fairly upright. The reach is fairly short. It's the first bike that I feel as comfortable riding on the drops as I do on the hoods. I'm considering a tranny update. I'm thinking of going from 1x to 2x. I'm finding more range is needed when riding the bike fully loaded.


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

gorgonzola said:


> Heresy I say!!!


I've got a bunch of skis and snowboards for sale too if you're interested. 

Trying minimalize my gear inventory before I move down into the valley. There's room for 1 bike, 1 snowboard, and 1 pair of skis


----------



## Harvey

You could be our very first customer:









Gear for Sale


Add (SOLD) to end of thread title after you move it.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## jasonwx

anyone up for a ride tomorrow?


----------



## Harvey

Not sure why I originally put this thread in the OT, makes no sense. I moved it.

Tonight the deer were everywhere, I have no idea what was going on. Sometimes a few will get in the horses corral, but tonight there must have been 30. These were the few I could get in one shot.


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> anyone up for a ride tomorrow?



Where are you riding? Meetup thread needed?


----------



## MC2

jasonwx said:


> anyone up for a ride tomorrow?


I would, but I have to drive to Buffalo for work


----------



## gorgonzola

chrsdipietro94@ said:


> Gearing and geometry are huge. My setup is fairly upright. The reach is fairly short. It's the first bike that I feel as comfortable riding on the drops as I do on the hoods. I'm considering a tranny update. I'm thinking of going from 1x to 2x. I'm finding more range is needed when riding the bike fully loaded.


Was thinking of this thread last weekend, only brought the mtb camping and did a 37 mi rail trail ride with the mrs after 8 mi of single track. It worked out well to keep me to her pace but would have been so much more comfy on the gravel bike


----------



## gorgonzola

You guys ever get to port jervis? I’d like to check it out some time


----------



## marcski

Harvey said:


> Not sure why I originally put this thread in the OT, makes no sense. I moved it.
> 
> Tonight the deer were everywhere, I have no idea what was going on. Sometimes a few will get in the horses corral, but tonight there must have been 30. These were the few I could get in one shot.
> 
> View attachment 4938



Too many deer. They are a huge problem and killing local plant life. For the most part, once they get in these suburban areas, they are at the top of the food chain. We do have some coyote, but obviously not enough, they are pests, like big rats. They should be culled. F- bambi.


----------



## jasonwx

gorgonzola said:


> You guys ever get to port jervis? I’d like to check it out some time


yep
great area!!


----------



## jasonwx

marcski said:


> Too many deer. They are a huge problem and killing local plant life. For the most part, once they get in these suburban areas, they are at the top of the food chain. We do have some coyote, but obviously not enough, they are pests, like big rats. They should be culled. F- bambi.


damn deer are destroying my landscaping..Yeah 1st world problems
I had a 10pt buck on my lawn last week..wtf


----------



## Brownski

jasonwx said:


> I had a 10pt buck on my lawn last week..wtf


I see this too. There’s actually a really big, old buck in my neighborhood that I see every couple months. Does and fawns are one thing. When the bucks lose their fear of humans, things are out of balance.


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

A scenic ride over to our local Bavarian circus... very scenic ride through Monitor, Cashmere, Dryden, and Peshashten. Leavenworth is a beautiful spot (x0 has reported as a visitor from here also). It's the place to stay if you want to ski Stevens... it's about a 30 minute drive to the ski area from here. It's a festival town, Winter, Summer, Spring, or Fall, for a small town, it always seems crowded.

Here's what it looked like...






Sweet view of the Enchantments from the North.




The Western version of the VT covered bridge



Looking West up Icicle Creek... Wedge Mountain in the background.




This is how it was when I moved out here 10 years ago... 





WoodyGoomsba is gone... the town has become much more "refined"... it's a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Harvey

Got to the cabin, unpacked and took a ride. The everyday riding at home has helped my performance up here, climbing our "hills."

Here's my only pic. Embarrassed to post it after the @chrsdipietro94@ daily awesome.


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

Wandering around in the state park behind my house. This was the place to ski before Mission Ridge was developed in the mid 60's. I covered almost the entire system. Lots of different options with lots of well developed high-bank hairpin turns. There's a skills park along with a couple of jump lines. It's a great resource to have in your backyard. 

Here's what it looked like:




Sweet balance beam... my rig.... its on it's last leg... I just got it off the operating table... this is it's 12th season of service.


----------



## Tjf1967

chrsdipietro94@ said:


> Wandering around in the state park behind my house. This was the place to ski before Mission Ridge was developed in the mid 60's. I covered almost the entire system. Lots of different options with lots of well developed high-bank hairpin turns. There's a skills park along with a couple of jump lines. It's a great resource to have in your backyard.
> 
> Here's what it looked like:
> View attachment 5558
> 
> Sweet balance beam... my rig.... its on it's last leg... I just got it off the operating table... this is it's 12th season of service.
> 
> View attachment 5559


I stay off those balance beems. I seem to break derailer hangers almost every time. Time goes by and I forget and get on one and curse myself after.


----------



## NYSnowflake

Brownski said:


> I see this too. There’s actually a really big, old buck in my neighborhood that I see every couple months. Does and fawns are one thing. When the bucks lose their fear of humans, things are out of balance.


My sister lives in Ferndale, MI. Within 1 mile of the Detroit border. The city has Craftsman style houses packed close together with small yards. Her ring camera keeps catching a big buck (as well as does and fawns) browsing in her backyard! It’s unreal!


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> Dry weather is usually good, but man the trails are boney...
> 
> View attachment 3449
> 
> The barriers are getting a little more, in the way.
> 
> This one is actually a cake walk. Barely have to downshift.
> View attachment 3446
> 
> This cat was definitely in the way...
> View attachment 3447
> 
> Then there was this...
> View attachment 3448
> 
> Hosers. Can't stop me.



Finally the bridge to nowhere is done:


----------



## Telemark Dave

Well finally.. couldn’t log into the new forum for the longest time. I blame technology.
Whatever.. I got better.


----------



## Green light

Been wondering where you were


----------



## gorgonzola

Great riding weather the past few weeks; 

"The whole Enchilada" brewery ride, 4 breweries 55 miles mixed terrain





Pine Creek Gorge PA with the Mrs, 83 miles over 2 days plus a few morning bonus miles


----------



## Tjf1967

Telemark Dave said:


> Well finally.. couldn’t log into the new forum for the longest time. I blame technology.
> Whatever.. I got better.
> 
> View attachment 6258
> 
> View attachment 6259
> 
> View attachment 6260


that thing looks brandy new. pretty. They make full suspension now you know that right? LOL just kidding


----------



## raisingarizona

Heart Trail. Flagstaff, Arizona.


----------



## ADKmike

Great ride at Sterling Forest today


----------



## jasonwx

ADKmike said:


> Great ride at Sterling Forest today
> View attachment 6416View attachment 6417


usually is...fun place 
but there's better 2 miles away


----------



## ADKmike

jasonwx said:


> usually is...fun place
> but there's better 2 miles away


Oh yeh better like what?


----------



## gorgonzola

jasonwx said:


> usually is...fun place
> but there's better 2 miles away


Another nyskiblog / meetup ride? (As I sit here waiting to hear when Giant can replace my broken suspension linkage  )


----------



## marcski

ADKmike said:


> Great ride at Sterling Forest today
> View attachment 6416
> View attachment 6417




How do you like your Django? I love mine!


----------



## gefiltephish

Good mountain biking season thus far (based in the mid Hudson Valley)... new faves include Green Mountain Trails (Pittsfield, VT) and North Creek Ski Bowl. New trails at Jockey Hill are a blast its a big network now, Tannersville trails def worth a quick rip also, 909 and Elm Ridge beauts as always. Road trip to Davis, West Virginia and Harrisonburg, VA... great techy big mountain riding. If only that region got more snow!


----------



## jasonwx

ADKmike said:


> Oh yeh better like what?


Ringwood
Better downhill


----------



## ADKmike

marcski said:


> How do you like your Django? I love mine!


It's actually a Troy of similar vintage - but it's great I've had it for several seasons now 2017 model


----------



## NYSnowflake

Brownski said:


> I see this too. There’s actually a really big, old buck in my neighborhood that I see every couple months. Does and fawns are one thing. When the bucks lose their fear of humans, things are out of balance.





This buck was on my sister’s lawn in Ferndale, MI. Right on the Detroit border. There’s no forest anywhere near here.


----------



## gorgonzola

Another beautiful weekend to be out on the bike grinding some gravel


----------



## raisingarizona

Currently working just outside of Zion.


----------



## jasonwx

Did you ride gooseberry ?


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> Did you ride gooseberry ?


Not yet, working too much


----------



## Harvey

No pics from today.

The part of my ride that is single track isn't really a dedicated MTB trail. It's not really maintained (except by me a some other random guy) and I don't think it ever gets blown.

The leaves that are down are making the trail and my line (haha) hard to find. I've ridden this ride almost every day for a year and I have the most efficient "line" memorized but I can't do it blind with all the leaves. I'm banging over every root.

Not complainin, just sayin.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Enjoying the foliage in Morristown this morning with my son. A wee bit past peak but nice nonetheless:


----------



## raisingarizona

Mike (my grounds person) and I got to build and then ride some fun stuff at the Zion Mountain Ranch this past week.


----------



## raisingarizona

Can you guys see my photos? They are blurry and have the attachment file codes on them from where I’m sitting.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

raisingarizona said:


> Can you guys see my photos? They are blurry and have the attachment file codes on them from where I’m sitting.


You attached them but didn't insert them into the post. Same with your Zion pix.


----------



## Harvey

raisingarizona said:


> Can you guys see my photos? They are blurry and have the attachment file codes on them from where I’m sitting.


Embiggened and rotated. ?

So easy it's practically fun.


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> Embiggened and rotated. ?
> 
> So easy it's practically fun.


Thanks Harv. If you get the chance will you do that for my previous Zion post too? I just tried to edit it but strangely there’s no option on it.


----------



## raisingarizona

jamesdeluxe said:


> You attached them but didn't insert them into the post. Same with your Zion pix.


So there’s an option to click on that I missed? I’ll try it again soon enough. Thanks


----------



## Tjf1967

Been up in maine this week getting some riding in. Around sugarloaf they have 50 miles of trails. Got 30 in the past three days.


----------



## Harvey

Holy crap. Raced home from work thinking this was my last weeknight for a ride, before daylight regular time.

Rainy and a lot of leaves down. In the first corner on the single track I did a monster slide rear end completely sideways. I knew I had to calm down and take it slow especially in two spots.

The first is a 2x6 that spans a rock garden. Yeah I could have ridden through the rocks instead, but I guess that's not how I roll. Maybe stupid.

Anyway I made it through that, now I had to get over this bridge with a handrail on one side only. You come at it from an angle, I knew it would be slick, I took it sooo slow.





As soon as I hit it, I was off it and into the creek. I was laying in the mud and completely unhurt. Miracle really. Finished the ride.

Some random guy stopped me on my way home and asked me for a jump. Home, got my car, jumped him. Nice glass o' red wine.

Time to shower off and head to my buddies for some pumpkin carving.

Happy Halloween all.


----------



## Harvey

raisingarizona said:


> So there’s an option to click on that I missed? I’ll try it again soon enough. Thanks



I inserted them. Honestly not sure why sometimes they show up full size and sometimes not.



raisingarizona said:


> Thanks Harv. If you get the chance will you do that for my previous Zion post too?



Wait did I miss one?


----------



## raisingarizona

I’m definitely not hyped on skiing yet this season but I’m super pumped on desert mountain biking. We desperately need moisture down here but if I’m honest, I’m hoping it holds off for a while longer so I can keep enjoying sun and singletrack!


----------



## Peter Minde

Meanwhile, if there were more trail markers like this, no one would get lost in the woods.


----------



## raisingarizona

Had an all time ride today with buddies Simon and Joe.


----------



## ScottySkis

December half way through the month 51 degrees very low humidity perfect for my 8 miles on rail trail in Middletown NY


----------



## jasonwx

Great ride yesterday..Firm conditions , perfect temps...no reservations and it was free..


----------



## jamesdeluxe

jasonwx said:


> perfect temps


You ride in the high 20s yet complain until the cows come home about booting up at your car?


----------



## Campgottagopee

jamesdeluxe said:


> You ride in the high 20s yet complain until the cows come home about booting up at your car?


FTW!!!! ?


----------



## jasonwx

jamesdeluxe said:


> You ride in the high 20s yet complain until the cows come home about booting up at your car?


Nicely played...

but in my defense , it was in the 30's, ten mins from my house and I put my shoes on in my kitchen


----------



## ScottySkis

Just ROAD few miles to on my bike in Middletown


----------



## ScottySkis

I going for short bike ride about 5 miles on flat easy road


----------



## raisingarizona

I’ve been trying to mentally and physically recover from a crash I had a few months ago. I sprained my wrist and re-injured my ribs/spine that I hurt last year. I’m struggling right now to get my confidence back. Last week I managed to get up on a scary classic and that felt pretty good but I’m not so sure extremely risky lines are my thing anymore.


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> I’ve been trying to mentally and physically recover from a crash I had a few months ago. I sprained my wrist and re-injured my ribs/spine that I hurt last year. I’m struggling right now to get my confidence back. Last week I managed to get up on a scary classic and that felt pretty good but I’m not so sure extremely risky lines are my thing anymore.


 Beyond my pay grade
Very impressive


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> Beyond my pay grade
> Very impressive


Thanks bud but it’s bark is much worse than it’s bite. That being said I’d be lying if I said that it didn’t scare me. F man! I forgot what that visual was like as you creep down to that lower ledge. It’s kind of insane.


----------



## ScottySkis

7 mile s in mid Hudson Valley NY sunny day temp near 60 today was perfect for few miles biking my giant bike because I so tall not


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> Beyond my pay grade
> Very impressive


Did you see Nate Hills post of the white line the other day. He successfully rode The Loop Hole. That’s going further down the slab to a much smaller ledge before finishing with the left turn. That line......is insane. If that becomes a thing with people someone is probably going to die up there.


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> Did you see Nate Hills post of the white line the other day. He successfully rode The Loop Hole. That’s going further down the slab to a much smaller ledge before finishing with the left turn. That line......is insane. If that becomes a thing with people someone is probably going to die up there.


His last 2 vids where from Tuscon..Was it on youtube or insta?...His riding is total savagery 
I saw the white line in person..no f'n way


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> His last 2 vids where from Tuscon..Was it on youtube or insta?...His riding is total savagery
> I saw the white line in person..no f'n way


Instagram post. Check it out. My bud Simon was the first guy to ride to the lower ledge but he dabbed on it. Nate makes it look easy, I suppose it is but the penalty for failure is severe.


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> Instagram post. Check it out. My bud Simon was the first guy to ride to the lower ledge but he dabbed on it. Nate makes it look easy, I suppose it is but the penalty for failure is severe.


Insanity!!
Balls of steel.


----------



## ScottySkis

Great day in mid Hudson Valley of NY

I rode an hour on my road bike now inside my apartment drinking lots of water


----------



## Low Angle Life

11 miles in Ringwood this evening after work. March without much rain in these parts is the best time of the year, snowboards Sunday, mountain bikes Monday! First real ride since the snow started falling in early February, happy to report the trails are running great and fortunately I didn't completely loose my fitness in that time.


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> 11 miles in Ringwood this evening after work. March without much rain in these parts is the best time of the year, snowboards Sunday, mountain bikes Monday! First real ride since the snow started falling in early February, happy to report the trails are running great and fortunately I didn't completely loose my fitness in that time.
> 
> View attachment 8769


I ride that route all the time
Up past the “tank” fire road to race trail down. Your route is slightly diff
going nuts without a bike. Ibis keeps making excuses


----------



## Low Angle Life

jasonwx said:


> I ride that route all the time
> Up past the “tank” fire road to race trail down. Your route is slightly diff
> going nuts without a bike. Ibis keeps making excuses


The newer routes around Ringwood are fantastic, especially now with the reroutes on race trail. Being able to start down on Long Meadow Road and descend all the way back to the car has really changed how I ride the place in the past couple of years. Getting up to Piersons overlook from down there is a super rewarding loop. 

As far as your Ibis goes, don't hold your breath, hopefully your not waiting on one with a Shimano build kit...


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> The newer routes around Ringwood are fantastic, especially now with the reroutes on race trail. Being able to start down on Long Meadow Road and descend all the way back to the car has really changed how I ride the place in the past couple of years. Getting up to Piersons overlook from down there is a super rewarding loop.
> 
> As far as your Ibis goes, don't hold your breath, hopefully your not waiting on one with a Shimano build kit...


Tenfly said bike should arrive at months end
SRAM gx build


----------



## Tjf1967

jasonwx said:


> I ride that route all the time
> Up past the “tank” fire road to race trail down. Your route is slightly diff
> going nuts without a bike. Ibis keeps making excuses


You are not going to get your IBIS unit mid July. Where is your old bike?


----------



## jasonwx

Tjf1967 said:


> You are not going to get your IBIS unit mid July. Where is your old bike?


Sold
Got premo dollars for it


----------



## Tjf1967

jasonwx said:


> Sold
> Got premo dollars for it


Oh boy.


----------



## jasonwx

Tjf1967 said:


> Oh boy.


Going to bike shop later


----------



## jamesdeluxe

jasonwx said:


> Going to bike shop later


This discussion is only for people who currently own a mountain bike. May I recommend the pizza thread?


----------



## Tjf1967

jamesdeluxe said:


> This discussion is only for people who currently own a mountain bike. May I recommend the pizza thread?


Nothing like rubbing a guy's junk in the dirt LOL.


----------



## jasonwx

Tjf1967 said:


> Nothing like rubbing a guy's junk in the dirt LOL.


i can handle it..lol
Ibis said 1st or 2nd week of april..


----------



## gorgonzola

That sucks.
Do you guys get your forks/shocks regularly serviced, if so how often?


----------



## Low Angle Life

gorgonzola said:


> That sucks.
> Do you guys get your forks/shocks regularly serviced, if so how often?


Personally I sell my bike and get a new one when the 50 hour seal service comes up, same thing once the snowboards need a coat of wax.


----------



## jasonwx

gorgonzola said:


> That sucks.
> Do you guys get your forks/shocks regularly serviced, if so how often



depends do how much riding you are doing. Also what kind of riding


----------



## jasonwx

gorgonzola said:


> Hhhbbb


----------



## jamesdeluxe

gorgonzola said:


> Do you guys get your forks/shocks regularly serviced, if so how often?


Interesting that you ask -- after a ride Sunday morning, I took my bike in for a creaking noise (it wasn't the bottom bracket) that turned out to be the rear shock needed to be repumped and lubed. I've been riding full-suspension mt bikes for 22 years but this was my first-ever shock servicing. I guess I'm going to buy a pump/had no idea how many there are:








Under pressure! 15 shock pumps in review


Every mountain biker needs one, at home and on the road – a shock pump is an essential tool in day-to-day mountain-bike life. We tested 15 models of all sizes and budgets to help you find the best all-rounder. The market is full of pumps, giving customers a dizzying array of choices. Analogue or...




enduro-mtb.com


----------



## gorgonzola

The reason I ask is that I was having issues with the rear shock last season and dropped it off last month at a fox service center. I talked with the guy yesterday and he said its one of the worst cases he's seen and looks like its never been serviced - which it hasn't other than tri-flo every ride and and checking / adjusting air and sag once or twice a season. Bike is 7 years old, rode hard the first 2, not so much after my hip replacement. Maybe 2-3 times a month for 8 months, I'm a clydesdale...


----------



## Harvey

I've never serviced a shock. How much to service how much to replace?


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> I've never serviced a shock. How much to service how much to replace?


I paid $25 for the lube/re-inflation/tightening of connections to the frame. I don't want to guess how much it'd cost to replace. More than I'm willing to spend, I suspect.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Proper rear shock and fork services typically occur at 50, 100, 250, and 600 hours, same for most dropper post. FYI Triflow on your seals is not "servicing" your shock and may actually do you the disservice of thinking your shock is running a lot better than what is going on inside. If you ride 4 to 5 times a week, fresh seals and dust wipers at 50-80 hours is pretty critical to maintaining longevity. Most shops will range $80-$150 for your basic service, a new fork can be anywhere from $400-$1000. While suspension isn't as much a safety factor like keeping your brakes properly bled and checking your pads, it still is important if you want to keep your bike in good shape for the long haul. I would opt for just removing the dust and debris away from the seals and stanchions of your suspension after every ride, that goes a long way for keeping grit out of the internals.


----------



## Harvey

I remember when I bought Zelda an engagement ring. They tried to sell me insurance. With the premium, in ten years, I would have bought another ring.

My bike was maybe $1000? Can't remember. 

I've had it for 5 years and only oiled the chain. If I'd serviced it 4x, I'd be halfway to another bike. When the shocks go bad, will I just bottom out? It's a Giant. What kind of shocks do I have. RockShox pops into my head.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Harvey said:


> My bike was maybe $1000? Can't remember.
> 
> I've had it for 5 years and only oiled the chain. If I'd serviced it 4x, I'd be halfway to another bike. When the shocks go bad, will I just bottom out? It's a Giant. What kind of shocks do I have. RockShox pops into my head.


What starts happening once things go bad really depends on what specifically went bad and what kinda fork you have. Fluid degradation, worn stanchions, seals and o-rings are what is "going bad" in there. A $1000 Giant likely has a relatively inexpensive coil sprung fork, frankly you could probably get a worthy replacement (like a RockShox Judy) for around $200 dollars. Service on a $1000 bike is a bit of a different ballgame then service on a $7000 bike. 

The fork on my bike runs about $900 new and utilizes different springs/damper technology than what the fork on your bike likely does. With a fork that costs what a new basic bike runs, service at 50 hours is a bit more worth while, especially when you factor in resale prices around $400 for something well maintained. Pulling lowers off a fork and replacing seals, o-rings and fluid really isn't a huge job but it does require the right tools and a decent workshop. Rebuild kits are also relatively affordable (200hr service kit for my fork runs $40).


----------



## Low Angle Life

Mountain Biker Stabbed by Hiker After Right of Way Dispute - Pinkbike
					

69-year-old Traphagen was booked in the Whatcom County Jail, Bellingham, for first-degree assault and possession of a dangerous weapon.




					www.pinkbike.com
				




Looks like user conflicts are just starting to heat up for the season!


----------



## Brownski

Holy crap- two guys in their sixties getting in a knife fight. Boomers are nuts


----------



## Harvey

Low Angle Life said:


> Mountain Biker Stabbed by Hiker After Right of Way Dispute - Pinkbike
> 
> 
> 69-year-old Traphagen was booked in the Whatcom County Jail, Bellingham, for first-degree assault and possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pinkbike.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like user conflicts are just starting to heat up for the season!



Please post these kinds of links in "Today's Knife Fight."


----------



## gorgonzola

So If I do the math it's 1x year for a casual rider, more for the core. My service / re-build is $165 plus another $40 for boost valve replacement (if it works...), new shock is $300-500. I'm hoping to replace the bike at some point and just want another season out of it, fingers crossed for the fork (serviced once), although I said that two season ago before the'vid. I'm hoping after COVID next season there's a glut of nice bikes available cheap when all the newbs go back to being fate and lazy, $7k is just ridiculous!


----------



## Low Angle Life

Fortunately no one really needs to spend $7K on a mountain bike these days. While still not cheap by any standards, $3500 will get a very capable, durable full suspension bike. Specialized is dropping $13K "mid-tier" Ebikes now to make that $7K price seem like a bargain, it really is astounding. So long as you don't fall into the marketing hype that you need to newest, shiniest thing and keep up on the maintenance of what you have, mountain biking can almost be an affordable hobby . At the end of the day everyone has the right to make their own irrational decisions with their money and the market for mountain bikes like housing is certainly irrational right now.


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> Fortunately no one really needs to spend $7K on a mountain bike these days. While still not cheap by any standards, $3500 will get a very capable, durable full suspension bike. Specialized is dropping $13K "mid-tier" Ebikes now to make that $7K price seem like a bargain, it really is astounding. So long as you don't fall into the marketing hype that you need to newest, shiniest thing and keep up on the maintenance of what you have, mountain biking can almost be an affordable hobby . At the end of the day everyone has the right to make their own irrational decisions with their money and the market for mountain bikes like housing is certainly irrational right now.


God knows I’m irrational
But what the f
I drive a 9 yr old car and zero mortgage
And the kiddies are out of college
Let’s rock

by the way top of the line levo goes for 15k ?


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> God knows I’m irrational
> But what the f
> I drive a 9 yr old car and zero mortgage
> And the kiddies are out of college
> Let’s rock


??


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> God knows I’m irrational
> But what the f
> I drive a 9 yr old car and zero mortgage
> And the kiddies are out of college
> Let’s rock



FKNA!


----------



## Tjf1967

jasonwx said:


> God knows I’m irrational
> But what the f
> I drive a 9 yr old car and zero mortgage
> And the kiddies are out of college
> Let’s rock
> 
> by the way top of the line levo goes for


Get what makes you ?


----------



## ScottySkis

I went on road bike for 4 miles an hour ago nice outside for that


----------



## Low Angle Life

Yesterdays ride now but this is one of my favorite times of years to be up on the ridges along the NY/NJ boarder. Views for miles, breezy, not too many bugs yet. Got out on some of my favorite old school trails, one thats seen so little use in recent years its almost entirely mossed over and disappeared.


----------



## gorgonzola

Nice dry spring, I get my re-built shock back this weekend woo hoo!


----------



## jasonwx

gorgonzola said:


> Nice dry spring, I get my re-built shock back this weekend woo hoo!


You guys are killing me?


----------



## Low Angle Life

Guess the spot, can anyone tell I have a thing for Eastern Red Cedar?


----------



## Tjf1967

Did about 30 miles in the woods. The bike is heavy tall and goes like hell.


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> Guess the spot, can anyone tell I have a thing for Eastern Red Cedar?
> View attachment 8976View attachment 8977


I’m going to say ringwood?
Skyline 
Warm puppy


----------



## Low Angle Life

jasonwx said:


> I’m going to say ringwood?
> Skyline
> Warm puppy


Just before warm puppy rock! Figured you would be the one to get it.


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> Just before warm puppy rock! Figured you would be the one to get it.


Your killin me

sweet ride!!
Hightower?


----------



## Low Angle Life

Sorry its been too good recently, been making a point to ride Ringwood a few times a week instead of boring myself and keeping it local.

And its a 5010,
29ers are....


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> Sorry its been too good recently, been making a point to ride Ringwood a few times a week instead of boring myself and keeping it local.
> 
> And its a 5010,
> 29ers are....


I rode the 5010 when I was in Santa Cruz 
Great bike!!


----------



## ScottySkis

4 miles today on my giant bike because I tall not
Great day to be out side


----------



## jasonwx

7 mile ringwood ride
Tremendous


----------



## ScottySkis

Planing on 4 miles on my road bike this afternoon


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Did about 30 miles in the woods. The bike is heavy tall and goes like hell.


Now we're talkin. That bike is so sweet ?


----------



## ScottySkis

6 miles today great day to be out side ridding my lovely 10 lbs bike


----------



## ScottySkis

5 miles lovely day in mid Hudson Valley today


----------



## ScottySkis

6 miles this morning Sunday with sun shines lovely temperatures on my light road bike


----------



## ScottySkis

6 miles on lovely day in Middletown NY


----------



## jasonwx

Bike shop said the bike has arrived.
Face should be good to go for a tour of blauvelt next week


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Brownski

Bunny hop it


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Brownski said:


> Bunny hop it



Or one of those jib bonk manoeuvres that the young people are doing these days. ?


----------



## BRLKED

Harvey said:


> View attachment 9239


If you can't ride that stick to the road


----------



## Harvey

I took that after I rode it lengthwise.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I took that after I rode it lengthwise.


Bump riding after bump skiing.


----------



## jasonwx

Finally the new steed is here


----------



## raisingarizona

Thunder Mountain two days ago.


----------



## Ripitz

raisingarizona said:


> Thunder Mountain two days ago.


Postcard scenery. Looks dreamy.


----------



## raisingarizona

Ripitz said:


> Postcard scenery. Looks dreamy.


It’s a dreamland. I’m falling in love with wandering around the deserts of the four corners area.


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> Finally the new steed is here


Nice! Those bikes are fun.


----------



## ScottySkis

4 miles rode
Great day in mid Hudson Valley for biking ride


----------



## Harvey

That's one day of dirt.


----------



## Face4Me

Nice ride with Jason today in Blauvelt State Park ... Thanks for the tour!!!

Let me know any time you want to meet up again.


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> View attachment 9394
> That's one day of dirt.





tech upgrade


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> View attachment 9398tech upgrade


i use the dry one


----------



## jasonwx

Face4Me said:


> Nice ride with Jason today in Blauvelt State Park ... Thanks for the tour!!!
> 
> Let me know any time you want to meet up again.


Lots of fun, much more to explore next time


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

It is a sad day for Hinterlandian MTBers. Mike, the owner/operator of our beloved Buckwallow MTB Centre, has decided that dealing with COVID lockdowns is just too much for him and he is going to retire and close the property for good. He did not open at all last season but was hoping to open July 1 this season. The place is legendary in Ontario mountain biking circles, not only for the well-maintained and interesting trail system, but for the great vibe created by Mike and his crew of volunteers.

Serious bummer.


----------



## ScottySkis

Few miles this morning now cooling off my overheating body in AC


----------



## ScottySkis

Just bike for half hour way way hot


----------



## jasonwx

ScottySkis said:


> Just bike for half hour way way hot


Mtb 7 miles. 
the heat is nice?


----------



## ScottySkis

jasonwx said:


> Mtb 7 miles.
> the heat is nice?


I have overheating body I used to go all in all weather dressed for it


----------



## gorgonzola

jasonwx said:


> Mtb 7 miles.
> the heat is nice?


how's the new ride? you should do a report / review! 
looks like I'll get another season out of the trance ?, re-built shock and new dropper post riding nice!
I bought a cheapo tranzX 125mm dropper, limited choices with external cabling. easy to install and seems fine so far.


----------



## Tjf1967

jasonwx said:


> Mtb 7 miles.
> the heat is nice?


Report on the new bike. I was out tonight with the dog. Pittstown forest. Pretty good riding.


----------



## jasonwx

I wasn't going to a bike report , I was afraid it would come across as showy. No denying it is expensive luxury item.
You do not need a expensive new bike to MTB at a high level.. The beat up subie gets you to the mountain as well as a Porsche SUV.. Well this bike is the Porsche.
It's Ibis Ripmo AF. Aluminum frame , the carbon version just saves you some weight and cost 1k more. It has Sram GX Eagle drive train. DVO suspension 147mm in the rear , 160 up front. 160mm dropper and 4 piston Sram Code brakes.. The bike is a beast, and climbs better then my old xc bike. So smooth through rock gardens , you can drink a cup of coffee without spilling it...
If anyone wants to come to NJ and ride , you can take it for a spin..


----------



## Tjf1967

29er? who cares if you bought a luxury item you work and you got yourself a suga momma so have fun. Nice looking bike!! when I was climbing last night my bike was groaning and I was thinking I better do some maintenance or get a new megatower. I went home and cleaned it.


----------



## jasonwx

Tjf1967 said:


> 29er? who cares if you bought a luxury item you work and you got yourself a suga momma so have fun. Nice looking bike!! when I was climbing last night my bike was groaning and I was thinking I better do some maintenance or get a new megatower. I went home and cleaned it.


yep 29er


----------



## Tjf1967

jasonwx said:


> yep 29er


that thing is a tank!! what's it weighting in at?


----------



## jasonwx

Tjf1967 said:


> that thing is a tank!! what's it weighting in at?


Approx 33lb


----------



## Tjf1967

jasonwx said:


> Approx 33lb


The first thing I notice with my 29er was the rolling on the flats over roots and rocks you just plow through things. I never really noticed it is not as quick steering wise but I am not a professional mountain biker.


----------



## jasonwx

Tjf1967 said:


> The first thing I notice with my 29er was the rolling on the flats over roots and rocks you just plow through things. I never really noticed it is not as quick steering wise but I am not a professional mountain biker.





Tjf1967 said:


> The first thing I notice with my 29er was the rolling on the flats over roots and rocks you just plow through things. I never really noticed it is not as quick steering wise but I am not a professional mountain biker.


Same


----------



## jasonwx

Anyone around tomorrow to ride in NJ or westchester


----------



## Face4Me

jasonwx said:


> Anyone around tomorrow to ride in NJ or westchester


If you don't mind riding with a slow-poke, I may be interested. You've seen me ride, so if whatever you're planning is beyond my skills or ability to keep up, no problem.

When/where are you thinking about riding? Let me know either here or by PM.


----------



## idratherbskiing

Tjf1967 said:


> The first thing I notice with my 29er was the rolling on the flats over roots and rocks you just plow through things. I never really noticed it is not as quick steering wise but I am not a professional mountain biker.


You will also start to notice you catch your 26/27.5 buddies going downhill a lot quicker


----------



## jasonwx

tremendous ride at Graham Hills with face4me
real fun place


----------



## Face4Me

jasonwx said:


> tremendous ride at Graham Hills with face4me
> real fun place


yeah ... that place is amazing ... really good trails for someone like me who's still learning ... a good mix of terrain to work on building skills and confidence! 

Wish it was a little closer to home!


----------



## Harvey

Time to switch to dry oil


----------



## raisingarizona

I’ve been working on this flow trail line in southern Utah this past few weeks. It’s been extremely fun and challenging.


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> I’ve been working on this flow trail line in southern Utah this past few weeks. It’s been extremely fun and challenging.
> 
> View attachment 9448


You can’t have enough flow in your life


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> View attachment 9446
> Time to switch to dry oil


ha I posted that pic because I "washed" my bike before the ride to see how dirty it would get. Didn't do a very good job washing, I didn't want to re-oil the drivetrain.

That bike is pretty basic and crappy compared to what all you guys ride, but it works for what I am using it for.


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> You can’t have enough flow in your life


Some purist types claim to hate new school flow trail. Right now I can’t get enough of them. I’m a huge fan of modern day machine built trail. I still love a good hand built trail too but a well built flow trail is like a powder day, they both make you feel like a super hero!


----------



## Harvey

raisingarizona said:


> Some purist types claim to hate new school flow trail. Right now I can’t get enough of them. I’m a huge fan of modern day machine built trail. I still love a good hand built trail too but a well built flow trail is like a powder day, they both make you feel like a super hero!


I've been thinking a lot about this. I kind of assumed that flow was automatically better, until @BRLKED asked me to reconsider. 

I have been working on some singletrack here in the flats. Obviously not using a machine on public land, but using loppers to cut down on some of the most intrusive roots. It's definitely getting easier to ride, but some sections will have to remain. I think I like the variety, having some of both.

Those pics you post RA do look fun, like you can experience some of the weightlessness of bump skiing.


----------



## jasonwx

I equate a great flow trail
To a perfectly groomed slope the u can carve for days
But I love a chunky trail with drops and jumps too


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> I've been thinking a lot about this. I kind of assumed that flow was automatically better, until @BRLKED asked me to reconsider.
> 
> I have been working on some singletrack here in the flats. Obviously not using a machine on public land, but using loppers to cut down on some of the most intrusive roots. It's definitely getting easier to ride, but some sections will have to remain. I think I like the variety, having some of both.
> 
> Those pics you post RA do look fun, like you can experience some of the weightlessness of bump skiing.


I’d describe it more like pow skiing. It’s built smooth and fast. With a machine you can move much more dirt than by hand and sculpt massive rolling features or jumps and drops. You can also turn a bench into a super highway of buttery smooth dirt so it develops confidence for the bigger moves.


----------



## Harvey

Kayak bassin'


----------



## jamesdeluxe

jasonwx said:


> I wasn't going to a bike report , I was afraid it would come across as showy. No denying it is expensive luxury item.


I'm definitely not going to ride again with you judging me and my low/mid-level gear.


----------



## jasonwx

jamesdeluxe said:


> I'm definitely not going to ride again with you judging me and my low/mid-level gear.


Oh please!!!!!
When are you back from Colo


----------



## ScottySkis

Good Biking temperatures for my overheating body
I just rode 8 miles at 6 am to 830 ish


----------



## ScottySkis

I rode several miles this morning beautiful day out


----------



## Kingslug

Well if the weather is good sunday..its track time....I got it painted too


----------



## Tjf1967

What's it putting out in hp


----------



## Harvey

Kingslug said:


> Well if the weather is good sunday..its track time....I got it painted too
> View attachment 9471


Wow I know nothing about bikes but that is beautiful.


----------



## raisingarizona

Kingslug said:


> Well if the weather is good sunday..its track time....I got it painted too
> View attachment 9471


Dang, I bet that’s fun.


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> Wow I know nothing about bikes but that is beautiful.


And the vette isn’t to shabby


----------



## Kingslug

HP=135
weight = 380
this= stupid fast...
And now its going to rain Sunday @#$%^&*((&%$@#@#$$%%^&*&!!!!!!!
but all is not lost..good weather Monday..just have to make it back by 3 for a BBQ..


----------



## jasonwx

What idiot goes to Jackson Hole in the summer to ride park?
?
What a fantastic park!!


----------



## jasonwx

What idiot goes mtb on what is arguably the most iconic backcountry ski spot in the US?
Yep. Teton Pass also has some of the best biking trails in the country.
You shuttle up to the top of the pass at 8400ft. Then you have to peddle up hill for about 2 miles. It took 45 mins. The elevation is no joke. Now the fun begins. 6.5 miles of flowy downhill. Through alpine meadows then into the Forrest. I would rate it as advanced.


----------



## Ripitz

Getchyahsumohdat!


----------



## Harvey

Home again


----------



## Harvey

Birds like cray


----------



## Harvey

Frogs and bass




smoke from a distant fire?


----------



## Harvey

Big improvement in air quality tonight


----------



## Ripitz

My new car killer


----------



## jasonwx

Ripitz said:


> My new car killer
> View attachment 9850
> View attachment 9851?


Nice motorcycle ?


----------



## jasonwx

Anyone interested in a ringwood ride tomorrow morning ?


----------



## ScottySkis

4 miles on my road bike this morning


----------



## Endoftheline

Smokey ride a few nights ago. Been getting in quite a few rode bike rides lately. Anywhere from 12 to 20 miles. Good for the heart, knees and head.


----------



## ScottySkis

4 miles on my light road bike comuterable temperatures in Hudson Valley made it great day to be outside early today


----------



## Harvey

ScottySkis said:


> comuterable



Awesome word!


----------



## gorgonzola

weekend ride through the rhodos


----------



## Harvey

Boy the air is clean tonight.



ETA: I mean, you know, relatively.


----------



## Harvey

gorgonzola said:


> weekend ride through the rhodos
> View attachment 9912



This looks awesome. Pee-yay?


----------



## gorgonzola

Harvey said:


> This looks awesome. Pee-yay?


yessir Promised Land State Park. These shots were the highlights, mostly doubletrack and mellow singletrack - I'd consider taking the gravel bike if I go back. The exception was about a mile or so of rocky goodness through the rhodo tunnel on Crosscut.


----------



## Harvey

Not sure what I am doing wrong but after replacing this shifter in the spring (bike is maybe 5 years old?) seems like it is shot again.


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> View attachment 10000
> Not sure what I am doing wrong but after replacing this shifter in the spring (bike is maybe 5 years old?) seems like it is shot again.


Possible
Shifters are pretty cheap tho


----------



## ScottySkis

I rode my light 10 lbs bike this morning before sunrise for few miles around my apartment


----------



## Ripitz

Lake Awosting for a swim


----------



## ScottySkis

Rode 4 miles today at sunrise so nice to get out side on my super light bike When comfortable temperature for me outside


----------



## jasonwx

When I ride park I usually go to Mt Creek. Changed it up headed to Windham.
IMO both of these mountains deliver the worst ski experience in the region. Total opposite when it comes to mountain biking. Windham blew me away with their downhill mtb


----------



## raisingarizona

Secret location that has some huge slick rock formations and riding features. Zoom in on the third photo to see Jordan scoping his line and to get an idea of the size of these things.


----------



## Ripitz

Wowza


----------



## Green light

Crazy, man


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> Secret location that has some huge slick rock formations and riding features. Zoom in on the third photo to see Jordan scoping his line and to get an idea of the size of these things.
> 
> View attachment 10051View attachment 10052View attachment 10053View attachment 10054


Tremendous !!!! Way above my pay grade


----------



## jamesdeluxe

raisingarizona said:


> Secret location that has some huge slick rock formations and riding features. Zoom in on the third photo to see Jordan scoping his line and to get an idea of the size of these things.


Gimme a break


----------



## jamesdeluxe

jasonwx said:


> Changed it up headed to Windham.


What happened to hiking with the wife and the weather going to hell? Looks fine to me in your pix.


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> When I ride park I usually go to Mt Creek. Changed it up headed to Windham.
> IMO both of these mountains deliver the worst ski experience in the region. Total opposite when it comes to mountain biking. Windham blew me away with their downhill mtb
> View attachment 10040View attachment 10042View attachment 10041


An old buddy of mine from my steamboat ski bum days (and jersey before that) is working at the Windham bike park and patrolling at Hunter in the winter.

I’ve heard that the trails are pretty fun.


----------



## raisingarizona

jamesdeluxe said:


> Gimme a break


Huh? What do you mean?


----------



## jamesdeluxe

raisingarizona said:


> Huh? What do you mean?


The scale and challenge level of the terrain -- as Jason said, beyond my pay grade.


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> Tremendous !!!! Way above my pay grade


We got a ton of GoPro footage on this trip. We went to east Zion where I’ve been working and then Brianhead to get footage for our marketing folks. It was a work trip actually.

Next up we are going to get some shots on hangover and the white line in Sedona and some stuff in flagstaff. I should have a new edit up this fall.


----------



## raisingarizona

jamesdeluxe said:


> The scale and challenge level of the terrain -- as Jason said, beyond my pay grade.


Haha! I was like, well maybe James doesn’t appreciate my pictures ?‍♂️?. Thanks.


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> We got a ton of GoPro footage on this trip. We went to east Zion where I’ve been working and then Brianhead to get footage for our marketing folks. It was a work trip actually.
> 
> Next up we are going to get some shots on hangover and the white line in Sedona and some stuff in flagstaff. I should have a new edit up this fall.


Can’t wait
Look up Jeff lenosky’s vid on the white line
He eats shit on on the turn


----------



## jamesdeluxe

raisingarizona said:


> Haha! I was like, well maybe James doesn’t appreciate my pictures ?‍♂️?. Thanks.


Dude, you're losing your East Coast ear for sarcasm.


----------



## raisingarizona

jamesdeluxe said:


> Dude, you're losing your East Coast ear for sarcasm.


Hey now! It’s hard to pick up on that on the Internet! ?


----------



## ScottySkis

I just rode the bike Few miles this morning at 8 am nice day for that


----------



## raisingarizona

I know I’ve posted this before but this is the vid of the first time ever someone rolled the slab to the lower ledge for the turn around on TWL. It’s my old buddy Ryan S. Who passed away last year while out on a ride.






I should also mention that pics 1 and 2 are of Simon, he turned 60 last week!


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Harvey

Single track woods




Horse barn




Big dog half of the dog park




Bass pond




ATT Pole Farm exhibit





This ^^ field is near the end of my ride, down the street from my house. It's astro turf, surrounded by 3 or 4 natural soccer fields. You can see the turf field has lights, it's in use constantly, all summer. I'm a fan.


----------



## gorgonzola




----------



## Harvey

Natural turf pick up


----------



## Ripitz

Took the Car Killer to work everyday this week. Rode to Garrison, LaGrange and Pawling for a total of just over 150 miles. About 20 were on gravel mostly on the Old Albany Post Road. Another 40 were on our new snail trail which is the old Maybrook line. Didn’t ride in a car once. It’s amazing how much you can take in on a bike. I feel great too. Looking forward to longer trips.


----------



## raisingarizona

Simon, Jordan and I got out for a ride yesterday morning on a sort of mythical, old school ride that a lot of locals here have heard about but have never ridden.

Brown Dot is a line I pieced together some 17 or 18 years ago down a huge lava flow turned into rolling dacite slick rock. It’s a complicated maze of technical steep riding that connects around a thousand vertical feet of slab riding on Mount Eldens southeast facing slopes.

our friend Kevin brought out his drone to document the only descent of this legendary line in the last 15 years. You can literally count the number of people that have ridden this thing in your two hands.

I’m extremely excited to put this edit together as it will have a lot of unseen and undocumented riding in it.

stay tuned for the edit, I’ll definitely post it here once it’s up.


----------



## tirolski

Attaboy ?


----------



## Low Angle Life

raisingarizona said:


> Simon, Jordan and I got out for a ride yesterday morning on a sort of mythical, old school ride that a lot of locals here have heard about but have never ridden.
> 
> Brown Dot is a line I pieced together some 17 or 18 years ago down a huge lava flow turned into rolling dacite slick rock. It’s a complicated maze of technical steep riding that connects around a thousand vertical feet of slab riding on Mount Eldens southeast facing slopes.
> 
> our friend Kevin brought out his drone to document the only descent of this legendary line in the last 15 years. You can literally count the number of people that have ridden this thing in your two hands.
> 
> I’m extremely excited to put this edit together as it will have a lot of unseen and undocumented riding in it.
> 
> stay tuned for the edit, I’ll definitely post it here once it’s up.
> 
> View attachment 10172View attachment 10173View attachment 10174View attachment 10175


How was the brake fade as you made your way down? Not a whole lotta other ways to scrub speed on slick rock. Reminds me of a line I've hiked multiple time in Hillburn right off the thruway that I am still working up the fortitude to roll down, though I did manage to snowboard the gas easement right next to it a few years back.


----------



## raisingarizona

Low Angle Life said:


> How was the brake fade as you made your way down? Not a whole lotta other ways to scrub speed on slick rock. Reminds me of a line I've hiked multiple time in Hillburn right off the thruway that I am still working up the fortitude to roll down, though I did manage to snowboard the gas easement right next to it a few years back.


Brakes were steaming!

I remember looking at lines like that the last time I was up on Bear Mountain. There’s steep slabs all over those hills along the Hudson.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## gorgonzola

nice, did some pa gravel between the rains yesterday morning. nice rolling hills ~2,000'/20mi


----------



## tirolski

Looks to be a good crop of beans and healthy horses.


----------



## Harvey

site of a battle between pedestrians and bikers


----------



## ScottySkis

Happy Sunday everyone
I rode my bike at 6 am to 8 am few miles while weather was comfortable for me nice outside no picture in dark but glad I can get outside the apartment in August
Now sitting in AC on in comfort recliner


----------



## Harvey

Tonight's ride was a series of obstacles from the flooding. Too many to take pictures of. 

Some I tried to fix. This bridge was too heavy for me to lift alone.


----------



## Harvey

Stranded with a flat. Waiting for the cavalry.


----------



## jasonwx

great pics harv
i wonder what type of mushroom? looks like lobster mushrooms...
always carry a inner tube and pump..sometimes there is no cavalry


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> great pics harv
> i wonder what type of mushroom? looks like lobster mushrooms...
> always carry a inner tube and pump..sometimes there is no cavalry



I was hoping someone could tell about the mushroom like @Ripitz .

Tire irons too? Clearly, you have your shit together, I don't. I don't carry that stuff. 

I only ride in one place, a 20mi (?) loop that starts and ends at my house. I did get extra lucky because I was flat right where my ride crosses the road. Called Zelda she was there in less than 10.

Took my ride to the bike store thinking maybe I'd see what else was needed. Rear wheel kind of getting out of round. Does anyone true a wheel anymore, or just sell you a new one?

Hopefully get it back by tomorrow.


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> I was hoping someone could tell about the mushroom like @Ripitz .
> 
> Tire irons too? Clearly, you have your shit together, I don't. I don't carry that stuff.
> 
> I only ride in one place, a 20mi (?) loop that starts and ends at my house. I did get extra lucky because I was flat right where my ride crosses the road. Called Zelda she was there in less than 10.
> 
> Took my ride to the bike store thinking maybe I'd see what else was needed. Rear wheel kind of getting out of round. Does anyone true a wheel anymore, or just sell you a new one?
> 
> Hopefully get it back by tomorrow.


Yes wheels are still trued
A tube and tire levers are about the size of a fist


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> A tube and tire levers are about the size of a fist


Yes but your organization of your life is huge.


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> I was hoping someone could tell about the mushroom like @Ripitz .
> 
> Tire irons too? Clearly, you have your shit together, I don't. I don't carry that stuff.
> 
> I only ride in one place, a 20mi (?) loop that starts and ends at my house. I did get extra lucky because I was flat right where my ride crosses the road. Called Zelda she was there in less than 10.
> 
> Took my ride to the bike store thinking maybe I'd see what else was needed. Rear wheel kind of getting out of round. Does anyone true a wheel anymore, or just sell you a new one?
> 
> Hopefully get it back by tomorrow.


Couldn’t say definitively what shroom that is without looking at the gills and taking a spore print. It sure is a beauty.

I thought a tube and pump was standard equipment.


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> Couldn’t say definitively what shroom that is without looking at the gills and taking a spore print. It sure is a beauty.


This is gold!



Ripitz said:


> I thought a tube and pump was standard equipment.



Only for those who have their shit together.


----------



## ScottySkis

I rode the super light bike Few miles just now love low temperatures and lot of water and bike shirt with holes in was comfortable for me now sitting under AC on low 68 medium 68 degrees on low fan I comfortable about to eat slice of yesterday left over ?


----------



## Harvey

Kind of a bummer tonight. I was riding across the dam, it's an earthen dam, with a gravel track on top. It's kind of steep on both sides, on one side into the pond, the other goes down to a field.

There was a father(?) or an older guy pressuring a young girl to ride down the embankment and she was scared. The whole thing happened fast as I was riding by not really sure what I was seeing. She was a beautiful girl, maybe 15(?) and was scared about riding down. He was screaming at her. It was terrible.


----------



## Harvey

I told my wife this ^^ story. It turns out she knows them. The girl is in my daughter's class (so 15 was a good guess) and she is special needs, which I suspected based on what I saw. Apparently that guy is a notorious asshole.

SMDH.


----------



## Endoftheline

Late finish bike ride last week, caught this beautiful sunset, got even better but I had miles to go so I couldn't stick around to see the best of it.


----------



## XTski

Harvey said:


> I told my wife this ^^ story. It turns out she knows them. The girl is in my daughter's class (so 15 was a good guess) and she is special needs, which I suspected based on what I saw. Apparently that guy is a notorious asshole.
> 
> SMDH.


I like your attitude! amazing how people can’t help those who can’t help themselves, a sport like skiing really can be an equalizer for physically impaired people, a great friend who I used to know as a hard working instructor is now blind, can’t drive but he can ski the legs off of some, that’s why I was so pissed off to see another ski forum posting jokes making fun of impaired people, I was brought up to help those who need help, my dad instituted closed caption TV after a group of blind students protested at a TV station
so they could receive info about incoming storms etc
perhaps their can be some sort of adaptive thread to help get the word out to help these people 
brian Hughs a big time Killington groomer posts videos while wearing a Vermont adaptive ski program 
the idiots who run the forum making fun of impaired people should be exposed and knocked down for their insensitive posts 
try doing anything with your eyes closed and get a feel of what these people go through


----------



## ScottySkis

I just rode few miles on super light bike with lots of water and prooer bike clothes with lots of wholes
Now sitting in living room with AC and nice tunes on from my huge CD collection from best music for my generation 1990s


----------



## jasonwx

Anyone want to ride graham hills tomorrow


----------



## Face4Me

jasonwx said:


> Anyone want to ride graham hills tomorrow


What time were you thinking?


----------



## jasonwx

Face4Me said:


> What time were you thinking?


Morning
Need to back at 1 pm


----------



## Endoftheline

Days of bike rides after work/dinner are getting shorter very quickly but also very beautiful foliage coming along.


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> View attachment 10312
> 
> Tonight's ride was a series of obstacles from the flooding. Too many to take pictures of.
> 
> Some I tried to fix. This bridge was too heavy for me to lift alone.



After that huge rain, this bridge was set back in position about a week ago. Much appreciated by all in our community I'm sure.:





What I used to do was just ride right into the lip and let the front shock absorb the impact.

Not sure if it's higher or I lost my nerve or what. It looks a bit higher to me and I find myself pulling up on the handle bars, and two times in the last week it didn't end well. Like I ended up in a pile in the "creek" below with my bike on top of me.

WTF.

Today I was going to take a second ride, but instead I grabbed my hand saw and rode out past this point, walked over the bridge, crashing with a saw in hand seemed a bit foolhardy.

My destination was a huge (long) log about 14 inches thick that has been washed onto the trail another 1/4 mile in. Studs were jumping it, I was sneaking around.

I was originally thinking I'd bring the one of the chainsaws home from the cabin and make quick work of it, but I decided to cut by hand. As I suspected it was a bit punky and not too hard to cut by hand.

Hey @jasonwx and @Face4Me did you guys ride?


----------



## Tjf1967

Go faster and look at the other side. Easy peasy


----------



## Face4Me

Harvey said:


> Hey @jasonwx and @Face4Me did you guys ride?


I had planned to meet up with him, but something came up and I had to bail.


----------



## jasonwx

Face4Me said:


> I had planned to meet up with him, but something came up and I had to bail.


No worries
I rode over in ringwood


----------



## ScottySkis

I rode about 8 miles today was beautiful day for that around Middletown and where I live in Scothtown


----------



## Endoftheline

Shorter days now require a ride right after work and before dinner. Got 15 miles in last evening while getting the peak leave colors and mild temps. Getting while I can, it wont last long.


----------



## Harvey

I think it was a birding class


----------



## Harvey




----------



## jasonwx

Guess it’s a ride. Was lazy today went to mountain creek


----------



## Low Angle Life

Yesterdays ride now, was too ragged to upload last night, or take any photos on the ride, or do just about anything else. Scouting for a gravel race my friend is hoping to put together. Fall foliage in Sullivan County is popping right now. Ended the ride with a nice 15ish miles on rt.209 in the rain at about 45 degrees. Type two fun at its finest.


----------



## Harvey

Was kind of surprised that doc approved me to ride. To be fair he asked me to "define bike ride" before answering.

Was pretty timid. Normal hour ride took an hour and 45. I got off and stepped over obstacles that required a lot of muscle.









The tunes I pick have an impact on my ride. My favorite this summer has been this live Santana thing. When I play it, it takes ten minutes off my hour ride time.

Now in my post op I'm looking for something makes me happy but isn't so upbeat I ride hard.

Been diggin on Miles. It has a step-by-step quality I love. It also has the advantage of being one of the greatest albums of all time.


----------



## gorgonzola




----------



## Campgottagopee

Peace Love and DH


----------



## Low Angle Life

Campgottagopee said:


> Peace Love and DH


Probably the most priceless thing I am in possession of if a manila folder full of the entire set of Fat Tire Flyer magazines that was sent to my dad from Charlie Kelly with a note. My dad was on the cover of the red colored edition in the back left of the photo below. He got into everything just after the klunking days but was around pretty much from the start of what we now consider mountain biking. Maybe one of these days I will pull them out of the closet and photograph em. 



.


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> Peace Love and DH


The Gary Fisher








						Gary Fisher - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Was kind of surprised that doc approved me to ride. To be fair he asked me to "define bike ride" before answering.
> Was pretty timid. Normal hour ride took an hour and 45. I got off and stepped over obstacles that required a lot of muscle.
> The tunes I pick have an impact on my ride. My favorite this summer has been this live Santana thing. When I play it, it takes ten minutes off my hour ride time.
> 
> Now in my post op I'm looking for something makes me happy but isn't so upbeat I ride hard.
> Been diggin on Miles. It has a step-by-step quality I love. It also has the advantage of being one of the greatest albums of all time.


----------



## gorgonzola

Harvey said:


> Been diggin on Miles. It has a step-by-step quality I love. It also has the advantage of being one of the greatest albums of all time.


#truth (FYI what you posted is good but not Kind of Blue)


----------



## Ripitz

Ski shop and back.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Ski shop and back.
> View attachment 10882


Nice.
Hope ya moved the seat up and/or stood on the pedals on the ride.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Best thing about this time of year is the leaves dropping and revealing seasonal views. The turns were drifty with the rain last night and the leaves on the trail. Keeps ya on your toes.


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> Best thing about this time of year is the leaves dropping and revealing seasonal views. The turns were drifty with the rain last night and the leaves on the trail. Keeps ya on your toes.
> View attachment 10993


Nice
Warm puppy


----------



## gorgonzola

welp if ya got lemons...


----------



## Low Angle Life

31 miles on the MTB this week, thats compared to 40 miles this week last year. Based on my Garmin Connect data over the the past few years I think its safe to say MTB season along the NY/NJ border runs March-January with an intermission for rain in May and June. Would rather be sliding sideways but I'll take the conditions we are getting, nice to not need a jacket.


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> 31 miles on the MTB this week, thats compared to 40 miles this week last year. Based on my Garmin Connect data over the the past few years I think its safe to say MTB season along the NY/NJ border runs March-January with an intermission for rain in May and June. Would rather be sliding sideways but I'll take the conditions we are getting, nice to not need a jacket. View attachment 11318


Looks like the new trail at ring


----------



## gorgonzola

Me and MrsSnoBunSki are gonna do a Christmas Light ride tonight


----------



## Harvey

graupel



The geese are late this year


----------



## jasonwx

Here’s another wtf is he doing there post
Today I’m at Santos in ocala Florida 
Tremendous riding 
Worth the trip


----------



## tirolski

?
Heard Ocala was nice.

Ya can have the shit shows on the Fla. coasts.


----------



## jasonwx

tirolski said:


> ?
> Heard Ocala was nice.
> 
> Ya can have the shit shows on the Fla. coasts.


Ocala looks like nj horse country 
With rolling hills 
Pine trees and beautiful horse farms


----------



## Harvey

Time to buy the white pants?


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Time to buy the white pants?


Central Florida got red necks, don’t know bout the color of their pants. 
Most folks just wear shorts.
Don’t make em bad folks.


----------



## jasonwx

60 and sunny 
Ya got to ride
Graham Hills
Before and after


----------



## ScottySkis

4 miles round trip in Middletown to McDonald's and back


----------



## raisingarizona

I’m currently in Bentonville Arkansas for the trails conference. This place is insane. It’s Disney World for mountain biking.

Right after settling in my coworker and I drove over to a trailhead to check out some of towns immediate systems in the Slaughterhouse area. While unloading the bikes we ran into an old friend of mine from Jackson 20 some years ago. He lives here part time and gave us a quick tour. We only had about an hour and half before sunset but this place is set up to get in a whole lot of fun within a short window. Photos are of Scott getting jiggy on some of this places most impressive trail building art.







This place is mind blowing.


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> I’m currently in Bentonville Arkansas for the trails conference. This place is insane. It’s Disney World for mountain biking.
> 
> Right after settling in my coworker and I drove over to a trailhead to check out some of towns immediate systems in the Slaughterhouse area. While unloading the bikes we ran into an old friend of mine from Jackson 20 some years ago. He lives here part time and gave us a quick tour. We only had about an hour and half before sunset but this place is set up to get in a whole lot of fun within a short window. Photos are of Scott getting jiggy on some of this places most impressive trail building art.
> 
> View attachment 14333View attachment 14334
> 
> This place is mind blowing.


U beat me to this😎
I have a trip planned there for the end of July. 
Can’t wait to hear more. 
How is the town too


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> U beat me to this😎
> I have a trip planned there for the end of July.
> Can’t wait to hear more.
> How is the town too


It’s beautiful, young and wealthy. You’re going to love it.

The place bleeds mountain biking culture without snobby elitism, or that’s my impression so far.


----------



## BRLKED

raisingarizona said:


> It’s beautiful, young and wealthy. You’re going to love it.
> 
> The place bleeds mountain biking culture without snobby elitism, or that’s my impression so far.


RA Our local builders are attending, Steve, Zak and Frank , Wilderness Property Management, From the Gore region,
great builds in our area.


----------



## raisingarizona

BRLKED said:


> RA Our local builders are attending, Steve, Zak and Frank , Wilderness Property Management, From the Gore region,
> great builds in our area.


I’ll look for them


----------



## Low Angle Life

jasonwx said:


> end of July.


Was there some kind of heat and humidity deal you got in on? July in Arkansas sounds HOT 🔥.

I thought I was ready for mountain bike season and ended up riding in snow squalls today, LOVE March weather!


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> Was there some kind of heat and humidity deal you got in on? July in Arkansas sounds HOT 🔥.
> 
> I thought I was ready for mountain bike season and ended up riding in snow squalls today, LOVE March weather!


I’m in southern Illinois for a wedding. It’s hot as balls here in July too. 
Rode ringwood this past Friday. Dry as a bone great ride.


----------



## Teledork

Heading to the Outer Banks for a week with the family. Is it worth bringing the fatbike, maybe ride on the beach a bit? Any place worth checking out besides Kitty Hawk?

I really miss skiing...


----------



## Tjf1967

Teledork said:


> Heading to the Outer Banks for a week with the family. Is it worth bringing the fatbike, maybe ride on the beach a bit? Any place worth checking out besides Kitty Hawk?
> 
> I really miss skiing...


The only thing I found to do was play golf. I was up near the end where the roads end and it's all sand. That may be interesting on a fat tire bike. Hi fund the wild horses.


----------



## Harvey

BRLKED said:


> Steve, Zak and Frank , Wilderness Property Management, From the Gore region, great builds in our area.


Steve did our single track, about 2 miles, with the help of @tBatt.


----------



## jasonwx

Teledork said:


> Heading to the Outer Banks for a week with the family. Is it worth bringing the fatbike, maybe ride on the beach a bit? Any place worth checking out besides Kitty Hawk?
> 
> I really miss skiing...


riding on the sand is brutal...go kitting or windsurfing... or fishing by Oregon inlet... a good day of flat water kitting or sailing on shallow pamlico will making you forget about skiing..


----------



## gorgonzola

jasonwx said:


> riding on the sand is brutal...go kitting or windsurfing... or fishing by Oregon inlet... a good day of flat water kitting or sailing on shallow pamlico will making you forget about skiing..


not so sure, early season at myrtle some years back had some fun firm sand on the mtb. Only issue is hose the bike down after riding, that shit is corrosive as hell.


----------



## Harvey

Does it matter if your bottom bracket goes underwater a few times

Are those bearings sealed


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> View attachment 14582
> 
> Does it matter if your bottom bracket goes underwater a few times
> 
> Are those bearings sealed


No issues


----------



## jamesdeluxe

I'm planning to ride today -- hoping that the approx four inches of rain from Thursday has drained somewhat.


----------



## jasonwx

jamesdeluxe said:


> I'm planning to ride today -- hoping that the approx four inches of rain from Thursday has drained somewhat.


Might be some muddy spots😆


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> Might be some muddy spots😆


Be careful out there folks.
Coming back on St. Patrick’s Day from singing, in Vermont, her car got stuck in the mud.








						Mud season nightmare: A VPR host was stranded for 7 hours on a rural road. She barely survived.
					

Three weeks later, Linda Radtke, host of VPR’s ‘Choral Hour,’ is still recovering from the ordeal. It’s unclear why she didn’t receive help sooner.



					vtdigger.org


----------



## Harvey

1st really warm ride of the year so nice


----------



## jasonwx

Perfect ride in ringwood and perfect weather


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Teledork

Where is that? Looks nice and flowy.


----------



## jasonwx

Harv it might be time for you to come up to northern nj to
Join James and I for a proper ride


----------



## Harvey

Teledork said:


> Where is that? Looks nice and flowy.


That's my neighborhood ride. Actually that part is the next neighborhood over, the houses over there are pretty darn big.

There's maybe 2 miles? of that kind of riding, then through an equestrian center, dog park, people park, bird sanctuary, soccer fields and gravel riding for another 10 miles? after that.


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> Harv it might be time for you to come up to northern nj to
> Join James and I for a proper ride


I'd do that. Got at least one Killy day in me, got to get that done first.


----------



## jasonwx

We have all summer


----------



## raisingarizona

I’m back at ZMR baby! Stoked!


----------



## Harvey

raisingarizona said:


> View attachment 14892



That's pretty cool. Dig. it.

Does that go around the tree to the left for the uphill?


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> I’m back at ZMR baby! Stoked!
> 
> View attachment 14888View attachment 14889View attachment 14890View attachment 14891View attachment 14892View attachment 14893


the roller with the left turn looks savage...
the drop to the jump..i couldn't clear it but I'd hit 
great work


----------



## Harvey

This is probably the biggest creek I ride through. It's the one of the only creeks that flows all year. 
I guess it's low water because you can walk across it now too, on the rocks.


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> That's pretty cool. Dig. it.
> 
> Does that go around the tree to the left for the uphill?


Yeah. The main line is below it. I honestly haven’t seen any other tracks on the roller. It’s a shame being that it’s the most fun move on the trail.


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> the roller with the left turn looks savage...
> the drop to the jump..i couldn't clear it but I'd hit
> great work


Thanks man!


----------



## raisingarizona




----------



## Harvey

That's magic right there.


----------



## x10003q

raisingarizona said:


> View attachment 14896


This shot is so amazing it looks fake


----------



## tirolski

Rocks, trees, pine needles...& probably smells as nice as it looks.


----------



## Harvey

I took this while riding (coasting), kind of surprised it is in focus


----------



## Harvey




----------



## jasonwx

I lied
9 miles @ 7500ft
Ooof


----------



## Campgottagopee

Doc and I went for a ride yesterday.


----------



## raisingarizona

Doc looks like a damn good boy!


----------



## Campgottagopee

raisingarizona said:


> Doc looks like a damn good boy!


He really is
Couldn't ask for a nicer pup
We got lucky


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 14931



"Camp get yo ass in the buggy and let's go!"


----------



## Harvey




----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> View attachment 14942
> View attachment 14943


are those your trails in the daks?


----------



## Tjf1967

jasonwx said:


> are those your trails in the daks?


I would say no. The buds are not it up there.


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> are those your trails in the daks?



It's kind of my neighborhood here in the flatlands. It's that 1600 acre park with woods and fields.
I can connect to the trails maybe 200 yards down our road.


----------



## jasonwx

Yesterday a great ringwood ride.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

@jasonwx will never complain about the northeast again.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harv, I'm referring to Jason's recent comments in the CO report.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Harvey




----------



## gorgonzola

Cartoon clouds



(Photo credit Toast)


----------



## raisingarizona

Oh that's real purdy. I wanna be there.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## jasonwx

Sterling forest Thursday 
Trail goes over the rocks.


----------



## gorgonzola

Hero dirt solo ride on a beautiful evening, phlox be phlowing !



Cool bird night too, close encounter with a pileated woodpecker and watched a momma merganser and her brood run the rapids of the mighty JordanCreek


----------



## jasonwx

crazy good ride at Sterling Forest. They are building a 4 mile or so new trail. This will be the first machine built trail in the area. IMO Sterling and Ringwood will now be destination worthy.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

@jasonwx, must be nice to ride on weekdays.


----------



## jasonwx

it don't suck


----------



## raisingarizona

I love hand built.

I also love some machine built.

Gotta have variety!


----------



## jamesdeluxe

raisingarizona said:


> machine built


I had no idea what that meant so I found this clip:


----------



## jasonwx

jamesdeluxe said:


> I had no idea what that meant so I found this clip:


lol
i rode with seth in Ringwood..cool dude


----------



## gorgonzola

jasonwx said:


> crazy good ride at Sterling Forest. They are building a 4 mile or so new trail. This will be the first machine built trail in the area. IMO Sterling and Ringwood will now be destination worthy.
> View attachment 15080View attachment 15081


you should post up another nyskiblog meetup some time!


----------



## jasonwx

gorgonzola said:


> you should post up another nyskiblog meetup some time!


I will. 
Some time in June


----------



## raisingarizona

Some photos from our East Zion project.


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> Some photos from our East Zion project.
> 
> View attachment 15110View attachment 15111View attachment 15112View attachment 15113View attachment 15114View attachment 15115


now it's looking like some NJ riding


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> now it's looking like some NJ riding


The system will have some good variety I think. It’s a great project to be a part of 😁.


----------



## Low Angle Life

jasonwx said:


> now it's looking like some NJ riding








Now thats more like it... did a full emersion into the NJ chonk last night, can you guess this Ringwood classic @jasonwx? First time riding it down in quite awhile.


----------



## jasonwx

i'm going to go with Skyline or Red?
I rode Race Trail yesterday, what a fun ride


----------



## Low Angle Life

So I always knew it as green Hoeferlin trail but now there is a new sign calling it 5 Ponds trail and its blazed pink. Cool part is the park trail signs show bikes are allowed now and they used to not be.


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> So I always knew it as green Hoeferlin trail but now there is a new sign calling it 5 Ponds trail and its blazed pink. Cool part is the park trail signs show bikes are allowed now and they used to not be.


That is new to me..Looks like a cool trail, i will need to check it out..


----------



## Harvey

Got new rubber up front, and headed out when the skies started to clear.

Not sure if it was just a fluke, or the new tire, or the moisture around, but I was coming down a drop, and the front wheel slipped on a diagonal root. Over the handlebars and right onto my shoulder. A bit scared but completely unhurt. Surprised me in more ways than one.


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## tirolski

It’s Dolomiti riding.
& surely ain’t me but somebody didit.
Kinda wild.


----------



## raisingarizona

Clips of my dh trails in East Zion at :31 in mountain bike/Tundra video. 









Born for Adventure


We put the completely redesigned Tundra to the test to show how its elevated features and capabilities can take your outdoor adventures to the next level




www.outsideonline.com


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Harvey




----------



## Harvey




----------



## Harvey

There are these kids I don't know how old they are 15,19? I have no idea but they've done a lot of digging back here in Carlos Woods and it was kind of pissing me off, but they are pretty industrious and it looks pretty cool. Can you see in these pics?


----------



## jasonwx

Some nice slab riding in ringwood. This slab is a lot steeper than it looks.


----------



## Harvey

Looks insanely steep.

More Carlos Woods riders


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> Looks insanely steep.
> 
> More Carlos Woods riders
> View attachment 15275
> View attachment 15276


I’d agree, those little jumps kind of look like shit in there.


----------



## Ripitz

Go at that shit full speed Harv!


----------



## Low Angle Life

Big one today, two crossing of the Hudson, Nu Tappan Zee bike bridge has opened up so many great rides in the lower Hudson Valley.


----------



## Brownski

Nice work. I’ll bet the goat path up to the BMB was a little sketchy


----------



## Low Angle Life

The 202/9w lead up to the circle is pretty tame, plenty of shoulder, I got more freaked out with the exposure on the bridge, first time going across not in a car. A good 60% of this ride was bike path which I think is pretty unique, the Empire State Trail is such an awesome concept.


----------



## Brownski

Oh, I see now. I assumed you took route 6. I should have zoomed in. Thats a long ride


----------



## Low Angle Life

It's illegal to connect BMB to Seven Lakes via 6 by bike, this is a huge bummer because you can't really make your way west once at Bear Mountain. If NY State got their shit together they could connect BMB to Woodburry with a path so you could hop on the Orange Heritage trail to Middletown. From there its a quick connection to the Wallkill Rail Trail and beyond.


----------



## tirolski

Low Angle Life said:


> Big one today, two crossing of the Hudson, Nu Tappan Zee bike bridge has opened up so many great rides in the lower Hudson Valley.
> View attachment 15281


Nice!
Ya was within 1500 feet or so of where we lived near The Briarcliff Manor.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Harvey




----------



## gorgonzola

Some years after I got the bike refenced in the Killington thread I clipped this out of the Sunday paper and had it on my bulletin board at work for years



Fun find while googling my '86/87 Zebra Ranger


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Sbob

gorgonzola said:


> Some years after I got the bike refenced in the Killington thread I clipped this out of the Sunday paper and had it on my bulletin board at work for years
> View attachment 15303
> Fun find while googling my '86/87 Zebra Ranger


My business partners words to me when he sold me his Mountain Bike.
“I raced Quads for years and never got hurt as bad as on my Mountain Bike “


----------



## Harvey




----------



## raisingarizona

Sbob said:


> My business partners words to me when he sold me his Mountain Bike.
> “I raced Quads for years and never got hurt as bad as on my Mountain Bike “


When things go bad it can be really bad. I’m just starting to get back into it again after a year and a half of mostly not riding because of a wreck I had.


----------



## Harvey

Here's the Creek I'd was the one Creek that never dries up, that's about to be tested...


----------



## Sbob

raisingarizona said:


> When things go bad it can be really bad. I’m just starting to get back into it again after a year and a half of mostly not riding because of a wreck I had.


I grew up with Evil Knievel , I got that out of my system earlier in life. He inspired a lot of craziness in my neighborhood. My riding is just a few mellow trails and keeping two wheels on the ground. 

Although I do owe him a debt of gratitude. I discovered adrenaline before alcohol, I’m Irish😁


----------



## gorgonzola

headed up to lake george this weekend and hoping to sneak out for a ride at the ski bowl and/or gurney lane, any trail conditions or route beta? if anyones around and wants to do an early am ride let me know


----------



## Harvey




----------



## raisingarizona

New feature I built. Drop to the right, step down on the left and rolling line down the middle. The landing is a big drain as well.


----------



## raisingarizona

This was an intense build. We were all completely whooped after the two days this ramp took us to complete. It’s a very steep turn and about 30 feet in length. Those limestone rocks are big and heavy!


----------



## jasonwx

beautiful work..once again a big Thank You to you and all the builders.. You people spread some serious joy!!!


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> beautiful work..once again a big Thank You to you and all the builders.. You people spread some serious joy!!!


Thanks Jason! 

I thinks that’s the best part of the art. I get such a buzz seeing others getting fired up on trails I’ve designed/built. It’s extremely rewarding for me.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## gorgonzola

Ended up doing ski bowl long trail, reward well worth the 1,000’+ of effort









Great mix of old school trail with some bermy turns and slab rock. On the way out ran into @BRLKED who suggested gurney lane south so checked that out Saturday morning. Fun buffed out machine made loops that are connected by a beautiful multi use trail (single track connector under construction)


----------



## Harvey

gorgonzola said:


> Ended up doing ski bowl


First time?


----------



## gorgonzola

Harvey said:


> First time?


yessir


----------



## Harvey

Boy the creek is way down. Never Dry Creek doesn't even cover my rims. iIt's the same Creek earlier in the year submerging my bottom bracket.

I give it 2 weeks tops if there's no rain.

Nice day so far


----------



## jasonwx

Rode the famous Ridgeline trail in DuPont Forest outside of Asheville. Actually outside of Brevard NC
Very fun buff flow trail after a 45 min climb through a pine and rhododendron Forrest.


----------



## Harvey

Caught in a rain shower under a tiny little roof


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> Rode the famous Ridgeline trail in DuPont Forest outside of Asheville. Actually outside of Brevard NC
> Very fun buff flow trail after a 45 min climb through a pine and rhododendron Forrest.
> View attachment 15450View attachment 15451View attachment 15452


There’s lots of Rhody’s in them woods.
It’s very pretty.


----------



## jasonwx

tirolski said:


> There’s lots of Rhody’s in them woods.
> It’s very pretty.


Soo pretty
Missed the bloom


----------



## ADKmike

Had a great weekend of riding in the ADKs


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Harvey

So dry


----------



## Harvey

The peloton is relentless. I've tried to get a picture of them but they're just too fast for me


----------



## Harvey

I guess it rained, Never Dry Creek is back.


----------



## gorgonzola

post storm ride rainbow over the baller sprinter van faded jus as I was taking taking the pic. friggin' ebikes....


----------



## Harvey

Trying to get one in before the rain Trying


----------



## jasonwx

gorgonzola said:


> post storm ride rainbow over the baller sprinter van faded jus as I was taking taking the pic. friggin' ebikes....
> 
> View attachment 15547


Motorcycles 😎


----------



## snoloco

Two evening rides at Kalabus Perry, which is very close to where I live in Saratoga. First picture and map are from Thursday, and second picture and map are from Friday.

















And a cool picture of a foggy sunset as I was driving out of the parking lot on Thursday.


----------



## Harvey

So there's this really mowgli kind of side part down along the lake, it's all clay and it's really bumpy. I think I just figured out that they must have dredged Carlos lake, or Carlos swamp, and this is all the dredge pile on the side. it dried out and now it's kind of a cool mountain biking thing it flows a bit


----------



## Harvey

Dog parks


----------



## Harvey

On the hottest days I try to stay in the woods and ride slowly.

There's a point where you've got to come out of the shade and into the sun


----------



## Harvey

This morning I turned around when I came to the sun and just stayed in the woods. this evenings ride I think I can do the whole thing without getting too toasted


----------



## gorgonzola

Beautiful evening


----------



## Harvey

The woods is maybe 2 miles in each direction, somewhat technical, so a short 4 miler out of the sun. Full ride at 630pm


----------



## Green light

Rode 2 new, yet to be named trails at Gurney South today. That place rocks.


----------



## Harvey

Creek dried up again.

I ran into these guys, maybe mid-late 20s, riding these single wheel electric things. They said they were heading into the woods, I couldn't wait, to see it.

Anyone seen one going over roots and stuff?


----------



## Low Angle Life

Harvey said:


> Creek dried up again.
> 
> I ran into these guys, maybe mid-late 20s, riding these single wheel electric things. They said they were heading into the woods, I couldn't wait, to see it.
> 
> Anyone seen one going over roots and stuff?


Over-paid WFH tech bros inundated my local MTB throughout Covid on these. There is a reason why most people on em wear wrist guards... I'm happy to see the whole thing start to subside but also hate that these tech-toys and subsequent lithium ion batteries are getting used for a couple of months and now piling up like trash in McMansion garages.


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> Creek dried up again.
> 
> I ran into these guys, maybe mid-late 20s, riding these single wheel electric things. They said they were heading into the woods, I could wait, to see it.
> 
> Anyone seen one going over roots and stuff?


Oh yeah, we saw a guy absolutely flying on one of those thingys🍻on a trail in the Catskills with his dog running with him. Scared the shit out of us. Never expected that.


----------



## Harvey

The batteries don't last?


----------



## Low Angle Life

Harvey said:


> The batteries don't last?


I think the batteries last, the novelty and fun maybe not so much? I will admit I am very bias against these kinda things but it just seems like a wasteful use of resource and look pretty silly, at least from the view of someone who enjoys "traditional" board sports.


----------



## Ripitz

Low Angle Life said:


> I think the batteries last, the novelty and fun maybe not so much? I will admit I am very bias against these kinda things but it just seems like a wasteful use of resource and look pretty silly, at least from the view of someone who enjoys "traditional" board sports.


That’s whack. I can’t believe I just watched a bunch of that. The winner already had a broken arm in a cast


----------



## jasonwx

All that said. If I had the money. I would buy a electric surfboard in a heart beat. I saw one in use. It is a magic carpet. 









						LIFT3 EFOIL
					

Our Pro design this year is a fair amount smaller than last year’s Pro model, but with the updated LIFT3 design features it’s actually easier to dominate.  At first glance, the small size might seem intimidating, but riders worldwide have had nothing but success in getting to their feet and up...




					liftfoils.com


----------



## x10003q

jasonwx said:


> All that said. If I had the money. I would buy a electric surfboard in a heart beat. I saw one in use. It is a magic carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIFT3 EFOIL
> 
> 
> Our Pro design this year is a fair amount smaller than last year’s Pro model, but with the updated LIFT3 design features it’s actually easier to dominate.  At first glance, the small size might seem intimidating, but riders worldwide have had nothing but success in getting to their feet and up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liftfoils.com


I saw a couple of these in use on a lake. They look fun.


----------



## jasonwx

x10003q said:


> I saw a couple of these in use on a lake. They look fun.


While kayaking this guy siting cross legged on the thing passes me. It was like Aladdin


----------



## gorgonzola

Every year at closing day one dude brings his one-wheel, thing is a blast to rip (especially while ripped ) around the parking lot but as noted I'm not sure how much use it would get after the novelty wore off. I told my wife I'm getting one when when we hit RV road life to cruise around the campgrounds lol


----------



## Ripitz

Fahnestock




Old Albany Post Road, Garrison


----------



## Tjf1967

That looks like a constricter. What is it


----------



## Ripitz

I’m thinking Copperhead. I went looking for a stick to move it off the road and almost stepped on another one.


----------



## Tjf1967

That's scary


----------



## Brownski

Damn


----------



## tirolski

Be careful out there Mr Ripitz.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Ripitz

Hopewell to New Paltz on the Dutchess and Hudson Valley Rail Trail.




Empire State Trail to the River to Ridge Trail connector to Mohonk Preserve.




Hike, run, scramble up to Smiley Tower.










69 miles round trip. What a beautiful day.


----------



## Harvey

Still trying to stay out of the sun


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Ripitz said:


> Fahnestock


When I lived in Brooklyn (1997 to 2003) and used to ride in Westchester, Putnam, and Dutchess counties, I don't recall Fahnestock allowing mountain biking or if yes, it was very limited. Good to see that it's multi-use.


----------



## Teledork

Ripitz said:


> Empire State Trail to the River to Ridge Trail connector to Mohonk Preserve.
> Hike, run, scramble up to Smiley Tower.
> 69 miles round trip. What a beautiful day.


Sounds epic! Did you have to pay to get into the preserve, or did you find a special secret bike access?


----------



## Ripitz

Teledork said:


> Sounds epic! Did you have to pay to get into the preserve, or did you find a special secret bike access?


I have a membership that does not include biking, so I rode the River to Ridge Trail to the Pine Road parking area and hiked in. It’s a 1,000ft climb to the Skytop summit from there. I took the Duck Pond Trail aka “Cardiac Hill” to Birchen to Staircliff Path to the Crevice. From the tower I looped down Skytop Road to Fox Path and Woodland Bridge then came down through Kleine Kill Farm. The hike was about 5 miles. Such a cool place.


----------



## not2brite

Rode Stewart State Forest for first time. Place is incredible. Probably not technical enough for most of you guys that been riding awhile but I just got my bike about a month ago. I've riden 909 in Pleasant Valley, Granite Knolls in Yorktown, Elm Ridge (loved it), and Tannersville (hated it, sooo rough it beat the snot out of me). Bought a hardtail so I loved the lack of rocks and roots and I'm old and still fat but working on it, so loved the lack of climbing!! Going on vacation next week and was planning on hitting Peck Hill State Forest in Gloversville, Gurney Lane in Queensbury, and Kalabus Perry in Saratoga. I'm not looking for anything advanced, so does anyone have feedback on those 3 or any other suggestions? I'll be based out Sacandaga Lake and willing to drive little more than an hour each way.


----------



## jasonwx

not2brite said:


> Rode Stewart State Forest for first time. Place is incredible. Probably not technical enough for most of you guys that been riding awhile but I just got my bike about a month ago. I've riden 909 in Pleasant Valley, Granite Knolls in Yorktown, Elm Ridge (loved it), and Tannersville (hated it, sooo rough it beat the snot out of me). Bought a hardtail so I loved the lack of rocks and roots and I'm old and still fat but working on it, so loved the lack of climbing!! Going on vacation next week and was planning on hitting Peck Hill State Forest in Gloversville, Gurney Lane in Queensbury, and Kalabus Perry in Saratoga. I'm not looking for anything advanced, so does anyone have feedback on those 3 or any other suggestions? I'll be based out Sacandaga Lake and willing to drive little more than an hour each way.


Stewart is a lot of fun...one of the best XC places around.. sorry not familiar with those places..only thing i can suggest is go on trail forks and read the reviews..Also seek out the climbs , embrace the struggle..


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> Stewart is a lot of fun...one of the best XC places around.. sorry not familiar with those places..only thing i can suggest is go on trail forks and read the reviews...


As Yogi Berra said, "When ya come to the fork in the road, take it."


----------



## gorgonzola

The only one I have been to is Gurney Lane and only rode the newer stuff on the south end, it sounds like it would be perfect for you - buff and flowy with little elevation. I heard they opened up the new trail or two in the last few weeks. I understand the northern section is a bit more technical.


----------



## not2brite

jasonwx said:


> Also seek out the climbs , embrace the struggle..


Plenty of climbing involved elsewhere. Started out hiking so I could eventually ride the trails so it definitely part of the plan but was a real nice surprise/change to not have to. Trailforks is the best app purchase I have ever made. I would probably still be wandering around in there if I didn’t have it.


----------



## not2brite

gorgonzola said:


> The only one I have been to is Gurney Lane and only rode the newer stuff on the south end, it sounds like it would be perfect for you - buff and flowy with little elevation. I heard they opened up the new trail or two in the last few weeks. I understand the northern section is a bit more technical.


Thank you for the info. Saw a couple youtube videos and the place looked like a blast so wanted to give it a go.


----------



## gorgonzola

The Pine Creek Gorge has a rail trail along the creek about 65 mi. from Wellsboro to Jersey Shore (lol) PA. I've shuttled the whole length but this year my wife and I did two out and back rides. Day 1 was Rattlesnake Rocks north to Darling Run through the "Grand Canyon" of PA. It's a mellow grade, I think we climbed 300' on a 38 mi out and back.













The next morning I did a little recon ride to check out an overlook that is hike-able form the campground. Not so flat at 800' in 5'ish miles to warmup before our southern segment ride from Ross Run back to Rattlesnake Rock for a picnic lunch and back, around 26 mi.




Day 3 we did our overlook hike after the rain cleared out












..followed by a solo gravel loop with around 1,500' of climbing with a 6+ mile logging road descent


----------



## gorgonzola

not2brite said:


> Thank you for the info. Saw a couple youtube videos and the place looked like a blast so wanted to give it a go.


@not2brite how was it?


----------



## Low Angle Life

gorgonzola said:


> View attachment 15757
> 
> View attachment 15762


Amazing scenery, photos like these remind me that I need to explore more of PA.


----------



## tirolski

Low Angle Life said:


> Amazing scenery, photos like these remind me that I need to explore more of PA.


That part of Pennsylvania is pretty wild with some nice small towns.
There’s elk a bit further west and lots of bears too.


----------



## not2brite

gorgonzola said:


> @not2brite how was it?


I hit 3 different places in 3 days and each seemed better than the last. Started out in Peck Hill State Forest in Gloversville. I was on the northern section off of Route 399 and it was awesome. Very well maintained trails and totally empty on a Monday morning. If anyone decides to give it a try my suggestion would be to park in the lower section off of West Fulton street. They share a parking lot with Stump City Brewery. They have limited hours but if you google it definitely looks like its worth a stop after a ride. Day 2 I went over to Gurney Lane in Queensbury. I did not realize its a rec area run by the town or county. They have some nices pools and pavilions and the trail system was outstanding. Didn't even need trailforks as the whole place is mapped out and signage everywhere at every intersection. First two places were great and I will definitely be going back to both, but Day 3 was just off the charts. I am new at the sport, and old (53), and working my way into physical condition for the first time since my 20's. With that in mind, Kalabus Perry in Saratoga Springs, was heaven on 2 wheels. Pretty much all green trails, very smooth and fun, very little vertical, stayed on the bike the whole time and spent about 2 hours pedalling non stop. It was my third day in a row so I was dragging a bit at first but after about 20 minutes couldn't wipe the smile off my face. If you just want to go out and cruise on some really nice well maintained trails and just have fun and not worry about the challenge, or lack thereof, I cannot imagine there is a better place than this.


----------



## raisingarizona

New bike day! This thing feels super tight. I’m so excite.


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> New bike day! This thing feels super tight. I’m so excite.
> View attachment 15784View attachment 15785View attachment 15786


Sweeeeet Rig!!!!!
and that's a cool looking stem..
Now go get that bad boy dirty!!!!!


----------



## Harvey

raisingarizona said:


> New bike day! This thing feels super tight. I’m so excite.
> View attachment 15784View attachment 15785View attachment 15786


No idea what it is, but that is beautiful.


----------



## Low Angle Life

raisingarizona said:


> New bike day! This thing feels super tight. I’m so excite.
> View attachment 15784View attachment 15785View attachment 15786


Sentinel? Looks great enjoy! All my bikes are broken in one way or another at the moment so new bike day is making me jealous.


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> Sentinel? Looks great enjoy! All my bikes are broken in one way or another at the moment so new bike day is making me jealous.


Geeze..i'm broken from riding
last week rode Ring and Sterling back to back..I threw my back out, I can hardly walk etc...


----------



## Low Angle Life

jasonwx said:


> Geeze..i'm broken from riding
> last week rode Ring and Sterling back to back..I through my back out, I can hardly walk etc...


That sucks, part of why at least one of my bikes is broken is because I also broke myself in the process. Fortunately I'm 3 weeks out from the crash and feeling 95% back. Wrist injuries are tough, back injuries are tougher, try Yoga for cyclists if you haven't already, it will have you screaming at first but after having some low back issues crop up from overuse/stress a few years ago, this is what did the trick for me,


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> That sucks, part of why at least one of my bikes is broken is because I also broke myself in the process. Fortunately I'm 3 weeks out from the crash and feeling 95% back. Wrist injuries are tough, back injuries are tougher, try Yoga for cyclists if you haven't already, it will have you screaming at first but after having some low back issues crop up from overuse/stress a few years ago, this is what did the trick for me,


link?
Yikes feel better..
I didn't crash, but i had a poorly fitted waist pack on...I'm so F'd up..


----------



## Tjf1967

jasonwx said:


> link?
> Yikes feel better..
> I didn't crash, but i had a poorly fitted waist pack on...I'm so F'd up..


Lol you wear a fanny pack


----------



## Low Angle Life

The link automatically embeds itself and doesn't allow playback, if you click "watch on Youtube" you should be able to get it, 




There is a shorter version on the DoYogaWithMe YT Channel as well, targeting Hips, Hamstrings and Low Back does wonders for anyone who spends time in the saddle. Not sure why the embedded link doesn't work on here. I try to avoid hip packs over 2.5 liters, anything beyond the weight of a cell phone, multitool tube and pump just seem to be too much to reliably carry on your waist. My next bike will likely have frame storage, curious to see if I can get away with ditching packs all together for good, I have issues wearing anything beyond a helmet, shorts, shoes and shirt on the bike. I like my freedom of motion and unrestricted movement while on the bike, that said, this latest crash absolutely was the result of my refusal to wear gloves outside of winter riding..


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> The link automatically embeds itself and doesn't allow playback, if you click "watch on Youtube" you should be able to get it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a shorter version on the DoYogaWithMe YT Channel as well, targeting Hips, Hamstrings and Low Back does wonders for anyone who spends time in the saddle. Not sure why the embedded link doesn't work on here. I try to avoid hip packs over 2.5 liters, anything beyond the weight of a cell phone, multitool tube and pump just seem to be too much to reliably carry on your waist. My next bike will likely have frame storage, curious to see if I can get away with ditching packs all together for good, I have issues wearing anything beyond a helmet, shorts, shoes and shirt on the bike. I like my freedom of motion and unrestricted movement while on the bike, that said, this latest crash absolutely was the result of my refusal to wear gloves outside of winter riding..


THanks
damn pack was/is heavy.. no mas... always wear gloves..i went OTB once and skinned my glove less hands..


----------



## gorgonzola

Low Angle Life said:


> Sentinel? Looks great enjoy! All my bikes are broken in one way or another at the moment so new bike day is making me jealous.


same 'ish, I just spent more than I paid for my first bike to get my old bike back trailworthy again... never thought about the weight of a fanny pack being an issue but it makes sense I guess I'll stick with the sweaty back for now


----------



## raisingarizona

Low Angle Life said:


> The link automatically embeds itself and doesn't allow playback, if you click "watch on Youtube" you should be able to get it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a shorter version on the DoYogaWithMe YT Channel as well, targeting Hips, Hamstrings and Low Back does wonders for anyone who spends time in the saddle. Not sure why the embedded link doesn't work on here. I try to avoid hip packs over 2.5 liters, anything beyond the weight of a cell phone, multitool tube and pump just seem to be too much to reliably carry on your waist. My next bike will likely have frame storage, curious to see if I can get away with ditching packs all together for good, I have issues wearing anything beyond a helmet, shorts, shoes and shirt on the bike. I like my freedom of motion and unrestricted movement while on the bike, that said, this latest crash absolutely was the result of my refusal to wear gloves outside of winter riding..


Did your greasy paw slip off? Hopefully not on a fast landing. That could hurt.


----------



## raisingarizona

Low Angle Life said:


> Sentinel? Looks great enjoy! All my bikes are broken in one way or another at the moment so new bike day is making me jealous.


Yes! It’s the prettiest bike I’ve ever owned.


----------



## Campgottagopee

raisingarizona said:


> Yes! It’s the prettiest bike I’ve ever owned.


Don't know anything about it but she looks fast sitting still


----------



## Low Angle Life

raisingarizona said:


> Did your greasy paw slip off? Hopefully not on a fast landing. That could hurt.


Yes, according to the GPS it was 10mph to 0 so not terrible but definitely not ideal when flying off like superman into a pile of rocks. Gloves tend to annoy me for one reason or another but my palms do get sweaty, I'll learn one day, anyway enjoy the new whip!


----------



## raisingarizona

Low Angle Life said:


> Yes, according to the GPS it was 10mph to 0 so not terrible but definitely not ideal when flying off like superman into a pile of rocks. Gloves tend to annoy me for one reason or another but my palms do get sweaty, I'll learn one day, anyway enjoy the new whip!


I had a couple year stint of not wearing (actually just being too cheap to buy em) gloves. It would get a little sketch when it was hot. 

I took her out today for the first ride. She wants to go fast, todays trail was a little underwhelming but I’ll be back in Utah next week!


----------



## raisingarizona

Campgottagopee said:


> Don't know anything about it but she looks fast sitting still


She’s fucking fast af! I need to get on some proper trail tho.


----------



## not2brite

Low Angle Life said:


> Gloves tend to annoy me for one reason or another but my palms do get sweaty


Had the same problem with gloves getting soaked and then figured out most of the sweat was dripping down my arms. Bought a pair of tennis wristbands and problem solved. Now the venting on the back is enough to keep my hands/gloves mostly dry.


----------



## raisingarizona

not2brite said:


> Had the same problem with gloves getting soaked and then figured out most of the sweat was dripping down my arms. Bought a pair of tennis wristbands and problem solved. Now the venting on the back is enough to keep my hands/gloves mostly dry.


That’s gotta be an east coast humidity thing. Sweat out here doesn’t get that far before it evaporates.


----------



## not2brite

raisingarizona said:


> That’s gotta be an east coast humidity thing. Sweat out here doesn’t get that far before it evaporates.


Overweight and lack of conditioning also a major factor!


----------



## raisingarizona

Same feature, different lines.


----------



## raisingarizona




----------



## gorgonzola

Sundays coffee and cinnamon roll break view


----------



## Harvey

You guys know my crappy Giant it's like an $800 maybe it was $1100 I don't know. It's a Giant Talon 2. So when I ride through these woods, those jumps that the RA commented on, those are made by a bunch of kids who are pretty motivated to ride and jump.

I overheard them today. It was funny because they were giving me shit about my she she bike, like Mr. Fancy pants with his Giant Talon.

Today's horse


----------



## Green light

Sounds like it’s time for the old buck to show the young studs what he can do on his old sled.


----------



## Harvey

I pretty much just pedal and daydream. I don't think they'd be too impressed!


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> I pretty much just pedal and daydream. I don't think they'd be too impressed!


And make phone calls. That’s impressive. 

Go big or go home!


----------



## Harvey




----------



## gorgonzola

Awesome evening, I was actually a little cold during our post ride beer!
Will need to charge up the lights next week


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Oh yeah, we saw a guy absolutely flying on one of those thingys🍻on a trail in the Catskills with his dog running with him. Scared the shit out of us. Never expected that.


_"Merriman was also an experienced skateboarder who was known to take runs down the Vail Pass recreation path. He had just received the electric skateboard the day before the incident, according to the report."








Earwitness suspects joint in recreation path caused electric skateboard crash, death in Vail


Vail resident Adam Merriman died Wednesday, Sept. 14, after sustaining head injuries during an electric skateboard crash on Tuesday, Sept. 13. A nearby pedestrian who heard the crash said he suspects Merriman hit a joint...




www.summitdaily.com




_Be careful out there folks.


----------



## Low Angle Life

There have been a bunch of deaths and subsequent law suits beginning to pile up on these electric mobility devices. Anyone operating one needs to understand the responsibility and risk assumed with operating a device capable of hitting speeds up to and in some cases over 40mph while in the mix with automobile traffic. State and local governments are just choosing not to acknowledge the need for regulation. It is all very interesting, at the end of the day these are mobility devices and not toy's and yet everyone wants to go about treating them and using them as if they are toy's with zero consequence associated with their operation. 








Parents file lawsuit against e-bike company after daughter's death


Jonathan and Kaye Steinsapir say their daughter Molly died due to an e-bike.




abc11.com












E-Bikes To Be Banned From Trestles


The city council of San Clemente has drafted laws which prohibit e-bikes from certain areas. Click here to find out where you can ride free.




stabmag.com


----------



## Harvey

Do ebikes make a noise (like a Prius) to alert pedestrians to their presence?


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> Do ebikes make a noise (like a Prius) to alert pedestrians to their presence?


Mostly no, based on the ones I see doing deliveries in the Bronx. I don’t think there are a lot of standards or regulations for e bikes/scooters.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Beyond hand operated bells that I would say come as standard equipment on 70% of ebikes, no real alert sounds to speak of, the motors do make that electric hum noise but that can be difficult to hear if you're not the one on the bike. 

There are some "industry regulations" but that is really just a classification system that came out of European regulation. Class 1, pedal assist only, max speed of 20mph no throttle. Class Two 20mph max speed with throttle (no need to pedal). Class 3 up to 28mph max speed, no throttle, pedal assist only. Some states have regulations relating to each class of bike but like texting and driving that shit goes completely unenforced. 

Any brand not selling into Europe (primarily Chinese direct to consumer options like what Brownski seeing making deliveries in the Bronx) does not have to have a "class" for their bike to fall into. There are people riding throttled bikes with essentially dumby pedals and cranks that are capable of going 60MPH, ATMO thats something other than a bicycle.


----------



## jasonwx

i was almost run over on by a ebike/eletctic scooter on 1st Ave.. Didn't hear or see him coming..


----------



## gorgonzola

i saw a gizmo for sale recently that overrides the electric governor on some e-bikes... great 

during our post ride beer last night we were joking at what age can we justify e-bikes when 3 loads of 20-30 yo "kids" rolled in with their e-mtb dirt bikes for a quick rip


----------



## Ripitz

Friggin e-bikes…


----------



## Low Angle Life

gorgonzola said:


> during our post ride beer last night we were joking at what age can we justify e-bikes when 3 loads of 20-30 yo "kids" rolled in with their e-mtb dirt bikes for a quick rip


I fall into the "kids" category and have justified a long travel EMTB as a substitute for a downhill bike. For me it's not an age thing to justifying owning one, more a horses for courses mentality. I still have "acoustic, push, whatever we call em now" trail and gravel bikes that get used 3X my ebike. I'm a former downhill racer that doesn't get to the bike park all that often anymore, I have lots of great pedal access DH terrain where I live and the motor helps me shuttle tons laps like I'm back on the DH bike riding lifts.

All that said, were these actual e-dirt jumpers? Like single speed, hardtail 100mm fork type bikes? That I can't really get my head around.


----------



## gorgonzola

Low Angle Life said:


> All that said, were these actual e-dirt jumpers? Like single speed, hardtail 100mm fork type bikes? That I can't really get my head around.


No, high end full susp variety. parts of the trail system are machine built berms/rollers/table tops /step up-downs and doubles etc that they can just lap. I dont have the cajones or speed and just roll most of it...
fb vid(not me/mine or an ebike): https://fb.watch/fJOvGyiP4u/


----------



## jasonwx

I haven't been on the bike in 2 weeks because of my back..finally feeling better..If i had a ebike i would ride this weekend


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Friggin e-bikes…


Dang boarders...


----------



## Low Angle Life

gorgonzola said:


> fb vid(not me/mine or an ebike): https://fb.watch/fJOvGyiP4u/


I've really wanted to get out to Trexler Preserve, I'e heard great things and it looks fun and unique with no trees. At over 2 hours it's just out of the range of what I'm typically willing to drive to ride. I also pass Glen Park or South Mountain on the way to get there and it would be tough to pass either of those spots up, especially when Trexler in another 30 minutes out.


----------



## Harvey

Oh my God it's beautiful tonight.


----------



## raisingarizona




----------



## raisingarizona

E-bikes are awesome. I want one.


----------



## Endoftheline

With the not so nice weather and shorter days, after work rides are getting tougher to fit in but got a nice one in last night. Near peak leaves and a great sunset to top it off.


----------



## Harvey

Sweet shots.



Endoftheline said:


> after work rides are getting tougher to fit in


Totally, my life too


----------



## raisingarizona




----------



## raisingarizona




----------



## Harvey

Squat compared to RA's shots, but that is my ride in suburban NJ.


----------



## jasonwx

Beautiful day at Ringwood
6 mile ride 800 vt of climbing.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

We're behind on foliage due to the now-finished drought, right?


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Yesterday in Morristown, NJ. We're not going to have mindblowing foliage this year but I'll take it.

















Followed by lunch here:




And groceries here:


----------



## jasonwx

Friendly’s. Wow

I disagree about the foliage
Imo best in years and my daughter drove from Boston to Rochester on Saturday and she said it was spectacular


----------



## raisingarizona

Nice pics James. I’m surprised friendly’s are still around.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

raisingarizona said:


> I’m surprised friendly’s are still around.


More than you'd think (link) -- and a handful in states that surprised me: Florida and South Carolina. There are still three locations within a half hour of me. 15 years ago, there were ten. Glad that they haven't gone the way of Carrols, so far.

Gotta love the clam boat:




And these diet-killers:


----------



## Brownski

When I was a kid I could put away a Jim Dandy Sunday like it was nothing. I think I’d have to fast for two days before and two days after if I tried that now


----------



## Ripitz

Oh yeah, Friendlys was the shit back in the day. I remember going there as a kid with our church youth group, having races seeing who could eat their Reeces Pieces sundae, in that huge bowl thingy, the fastest.🍻

They went downhill unfortunately and closed the one in our town. I worked as a gardener for a while for the founding family at one of their country homes. I can recall how displeased they were with how things changed after they sold.

The last time I was in one was just a couple of years ago in Danbury, CT. The place was mostly empty. We got sat by the manager with menus. When the waiter came and we told him what we wanted he handed us a crude looking wireless menu device and said that we order it ourselves. When our food came not only did we not have any silverware or napkins, we hadn’t gotten our drinks yet. Then we had to ask for ketchup for the fries. All good. The food was terrible as expected. The ice cream sundaes were a big gooey mess which is what we came for. When we were done no one was around so I went hunting for the manager to pay our check and found him with the entire staff in the back playing poker.😂


----------



## Benny Profane

Hey, I never posted in this thread.

I was up in Harlem Valley yesterday, doing a 45 mile ride north out of Millerton and back. I did the Harlem Valley rail trail last week with the girlfriend, second time for me, and I decided to head back up and try the roads up in the hills to the east and west of that trail. Found something on Ridewithgps, and I was off. Awesome day. Not too hilly around there, just enough. Even saw some parasailers floating down from the Mt. Washington area.


----------



## Sbob

jasonwx said:


> Friendly’s. Wow
> 
> I disagree about the foliage
> Imo best in years and my daughter drove from Boston to Rochester on Saturday and she said it was spectacular


Yes likewise, Not a ride but a hike.


----------



## raisingarizona




----------



## raisingarizona

Brand new stuff in Kingman, Arizona. The Mojave is rad!


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Yesterday in Morristown, NJ with peak (OK, a bit past peak) foliage occurring at Halloween, as always:


----------



## Peter Minde

jamesdeluxe said:


> Yesterday in Morristown, NJ with peak (OK, a bit past peak) foliage occurring at Halloween, as always:
> View attachment 16151
> 
> View attachment 16150
> 
> View attachment 16149


Patriot's Path?


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Peter Minde said:


> Patriot's Path?


Yes! There are lots of intermediate trails inside Morris Park including Patriot's Path.


----------



## gorgonzola

I usually organize a group ride to BaconFest in Easton PA but laziness and threatening skies meant my 6th annual would be a 40 mile solo ride













A quick chat with my nephew #stopsuicide




On to BaconFest for a beer



And back


















A little Franklin’s Tower break






And a text to stop for som groceries


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Additional pix of Jason at Sterling Forest last Saturday that weren't in the blog piece.They're all kinda similar (autumn forest pix); however, it's interesting to note how intense the colors are when they're lit by the sun as opposed to when a cloud comes past.


----------



## jasonwx

nice butt pics


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Jason, dressed like it's winter on a 75-degree day.


----------



## Endoftheline

Not very colorful but to get a bike ride on 11/11/22 in shorts and a T-Shirt in the central Adirondacks is quite rare. Probabilities of another one before the end of the year are very slim. I remember many years ago skiing WF on opening day on the 10th of November, had to be early 2000s???


----------



## raisingarizona

New things in Kingman.


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> New things in Kingman.


Tremendous


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> Tremendous


Thanks Jason. I hit the jackpot walking into this project.


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> View attachment 16934


Yup, but ya kinda need boots and/or shoes as a pedestrian 
& 
some women can go totally overboard on those dang $hoe$ and boot$ too.


----------



## raisingarizona

Progress continues on the White Cliffs project in Kingman, AZ. 

This system is becoming extremely entertaining.


----------



## jasonwx

Tremendous 
Looks so fun


----------



## gorgonzola

Old’s cool mtb holiday lights ride


----------

